# The Beast Within [Dark*Matter D20]



## Jarval (Nov 18, 2003)

It's been just over four months since the incident at Exit 23, and they've been busy for John, Daunte and Danny.  The Institute has been training you hard since you joined, and you've all learnt a lot about the occult and the "true nature of the world".  Still, you can't help but feel that you're not being told about everything that's going on...

**********

_Febuary 28th, 2004. 10:36 AM. Hoffmann Institute Building, Atlanta, Georgia._

The Hoffmann Institute Building in Atlanta isn't exactly the most impressive place in town, a small, run-down office block in one of the rougher parts of the city.  Of course, it's nondescript nature suits its use well.  John, Daunte and Danny sit in a waiting room, along with four others, three men and a woman.  None of the faces look familiar to you, but maybe that isn't surprising.  You've not been with the Institute for long, and they do boast of having thousands of agents world-wide.


(*OOC:* Getting the ball rolling.  Feel free to introduce yourselves to each other, post what you've been doing for the last few months, or whatever else you see fit.  You can assume that your characters know that everyone in the waiting room is working for the Institute.)


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 18, 2003)

Daunte Spinks was the last to arrive, dressed casually in jeans and a grey sweatshirt with its sleeves rolled up, a rolled newspaper under one hand and a sealed mug of tea in the other.  With the knapsack slung over his shoulder, he looked every inch the University student he still was.  Black-rimmed glasses framed his open, handsome face and as usual, he wore a grin that seemed for a joke he alone got the punchline to.  He had an athlete's build, and an athlete's grace, though the Institute's training regimens left him sore and favouring his left foot today.

Looking around the room, he nodded in greeting to the others, then took a seat beside John.  He'd grown to greatly admire what he'd come to know of the absent-minded intellectual during the long months of training.  Danny too, though he knew less about the short order cook.  The truth was, when you team up with a bunch of people to kill a snow demon in a lonely backwater rest stop, a bond is irrevocably formed.

He turned to John, held up his wrist to draw attention to the expensive, complex-looking watch that rested there like a squat metal crab.  "Finally got it," he stated with a grin.  "This is the last time I'll be late to anything, I swear."  He looked at the unfamiliar faces gathered in the room.  "Hey, I'm Daunte.  What do they got on the rest of you?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 19, 2003)

John smiles at Daunte over his glasses, nodding a hello, surreptitiously placing a slip of paper in his book as a marker and sliding it into his courier-style pack.  The spine quickly slipped into darkness, providing just a quick glimpse of the writing there: _The Black Arts_, Cavendish.  Right between _Liber Kaos_, by Caroll, and one of Crowley’s journals.  

And to think, just five months ago he thought all of this was nothing more than medieval superstition and new-agers crying out for attention!  John had always looked at these sorts of things logically and empirically: upon having magic being demonstrated to him, rather forcefully, he had incorporated it into his worldview.  And longed to learn more.  It was all so fascinating, and he _couldn’t wait_ to learn more.  He could feel he was really on the cusp of something, research-wise.  This Michel Galvin fellow was a fascinating study.  Obviously mad and evil and all that, but fascinating nonetheless.

His doctorate, of course, had been put on hold- this was much more interesting, and a degree was just a sheet of paper.  It was rather hard to write about these things as just myths, anyway.  Also out the window went his plan to get back in touch with his friends and family, as it had quite slipped his mind, what with the snow demon wolf thing and all.  He spent his days pouring through all of the Hoffman archives he was cleared for, or the library, going through some obscure book on intra-library loan.  He spent his evenings reading fiction or surfing the ‘net in a small apartment within bicycling distance of the Institute.

And now, finally, they were giving them something to do.  And giving them something to do meant giving them more information, which John awaites with ill-concealed excitement.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 19, 2003)

Anna sat back in her chair and listened to the men talk. This place scared her less. What she saw could not be explained, and she's not sure if she even wants to. But here she is _for your own safety Ms. Spellmann._ they said.  
She looked up at John and blushes slightly. "Hi. I'm Anna Spellmann. I guess I'll be working with you guys. That's some heavy reading you got there. The most 'Occult' book I ever read was 'Chariots of the Gods?'."
She is dressed in loose fitting jeans and a t-shirt with an EMT jacket slung over the back of her chair.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 19, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "That's some heavy reading you got there. The most 'Occult' book I ever read was 'Chariots of the Gods?'."




John smiles somewhat sheepishly at the book being noticed.  "An entertaining bit of pseudoscience, that," he says of _Chariots of the Gods._  "I'm doing my thesis on the portrayal of myth in popular culture," he continues.  "This is research." His desire not to tell outright lies wars with his desire not to be seen as a nutcase.  He doesn't know how Anna came to be associated with the Institute, but she apparently wasn't quite so forcibly introduced to the realities of the world.


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 19, 2003)

Pacing the room, Eric waves to everyone. "Names Eric. Former Police Detective. Now an Occulut Detective. They got me after everyone's favorite goat eating vampire tried to kill me. I hope were not going south of the border again."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 19, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> Pacing the room, Eric waves to everyone. "Names Eric. Former Police Detective. Now an Occulut Detective. They got me after everyone's favorite goat eating vampire tried to kill me. I hope were not going south of the border again."




John makes small choking noises as Eric, whom he has just met, neatly thrashes his attempts not to make them all look like tin-foil-hat-wearing nutcases and frighten Anna.  He glances desperately at Daunte.  _C'mon, your the people person here, _do_ something...._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 19, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> Pacing the room, Eric waves to everyone. "Names Eric. Former Police Detective. Now an Occulut Detective. They got me after everyone's favorite goat eating vampire tried to kill me. I hope were not going south of the border again."



Anna's eyes get big for a moment. Then she shakes her head tosseling her light brown hair and says "Eric? Does that make you a goat or just unlucky?"


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 19, 2003)

Daunte caught John's expression and knew his friend wanted him to turn on the charm.  But for what reason?  It never occurred to him that someone associated with the Institute would be ignorant of the ways of the Occult, even given her words.  But he did follow John's eyes to Anna, saw the embarassed flush of her cheeks.  _Oooh.  Now I get it.  John, you Romeo you!_  He surreptitiously gave the girl the once over.  After deciding she wasn't a bad looker, he turned slightly to his companion, so that only John could see, and gave him a barely perceptible nod and a wink of approval and encouragement.  _Go get her, tiger.  I got your back._

Now to get her talking, so that John had a chance to get to know her.  But don't be too obvious about it.  "I don't know about them sending us south of the border, but I could sure use a vacation myself," he replied to Eric, then shifted his focus to Anna.  "So, what do you do, Anna?  I'm supposedly the people person, and John here's the academic, which you've probably already figured out."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 21, 2003)

ooc: Are those... _wacky hijinks_ I smell?   

ic: John just sat back and let Daunte talk, completely missing his nod-and-wink and fully confident he could cover for Eric's _faux pas._  Currently his only interest was not scaring Anna away, which he figured would be contrary to Hoffman institute interests.  Besdies, she seemed like a nice enough person.  Of course, that was his general evaluation of everyone he met until proven otherwise, but this fact was lost on the not terribly self-reflective John.  

If he had been self-reflective, he might have realized that he hadn't interacted at length with anyone, much less anyone of the opposite sex (the woodcuts in some of the odder esoteric texts he had read notwithstanding) in several weeks.  Given this knowledge, he might actually have caught Daunte's hint, and been appropriately embarassed at the suggestion.

He looks over the rest of the group- Oliver he recognizes, vaguely, from the one time he spotted him at the cafeteria typing busily away at a computer.  He had figured he was a lab tech, or some such similarily desk-bound job, but apparently not.  He gives the man a nod and a smile.  The last man looks nothing short of professional, his business-style suit lending him a very "government agent" sort of look.  John hadn't seem him around before.  "So what do you all do?"  he directs the question generally at the four people who didn't stand beside him at that lonely midwestern gas station.


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 21, 2003)

Pulling off his sweatshirt, Eric throws it over the back of his chair, revealing a Catch 22 shirt. "So, uh... Any clue what we are doing here? Its kinda boring, just sitting here."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 21, 2003)

"I'm more agitated than bored. I was sent hee to be your team medic. Seems you may be going toward some trouble and I'm here to pull you back together when the bad guys rip you to shreads."


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 21, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> ooc: Are those... _wacky hijinks_ I smell?




*ooc:* But of course! 

*ic:* Daunte continued smiling at the others as they chatted.  "Looks like you have your answer right there, Eric.  Apparently, they're assigning us all to work together as a team."  He turned to Anna, "And I have to say that we're glad to have a medic on board.  I don't even know if we'd be here at the Hoffman institute if it wasn't for old BJ.  I mean, I used to think poorly of medical professionals, but John here really turned around my thinking on that one."

Then he slipped his foot over to kick John's in case the intellectual decided to correct that little piece of trivia.  _Work with me, John._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 21, 2003)

Anna smirks at the 2 geeks trying to get into her pants. _Boys! They're all the same_ she thinks to herself. She streaches just enough to give them a good look at her chest just to tease them and then says. "I wish my Boyfriend hadn't kept me up at the show last night. I'm pooped."
_There. now they think i'm seeing someone. maybe I'll get a bit of respect._


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 22, 2003)

"Holler if you need me. I got to eat at Nobu last night, before I was called down here. Best meal of the last two years." After his freindly decleration, Eric puts the headphones of his Ipod on, and drifts off into music land.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 23, 2003)

"Hopefully no-one's going to rip us to shreds." John's faint smile belies the memory of the first victims of the snow-demon.  "Ow.  Careful, Dante."  He politely sends his eyes ceilingward at Anna's presentation, and then gets up to glance out the door and down the hallway, to see if anyone's coming.  "Which show was it?  I'm afraid I don't know what's playing locally."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 23, 2003)

"They're a Celtic Rock band My boyfriend is in called Hern and the Wild Hunt. They're great but I'm near deaf after each show." Anna says "So tell me something about yourselves? What got you into the Institute? I had a brush with something in a fire I was fighting. I still have no idea what it was but the Institute guys here are looking into it."


----------



## Vardeman (Nov 24, 2003)

Danny sits over to the side, kicked back in a chair with his boots resting on a small table, watching and listening to the byplay of the others in this little waiting room.  Still dressed much as he was back a the rest stop, his jeans, tshirt, and boots are now supplemented by a new-looking black leather duster, a toothpick moving restlessly between his teeth.

As Eric identifies himself, Danny's gaze narrows, his distrust of cops putting his hackles up, but as he continues, his obvious sense of humor helps to balance that.  When Anna stretches, Danny watches with interest, smirking at John's reaction. At the mention of her boyfriend, he grins inwardly, knowing it can't be too serious.

With a sigh of boredom he slips a half-empty pack of Marlboro reds out of his duster's inner pocket along with a black Zippo lighter.  The lighter looks relatively new and boasts, on its side, a small enameled death's head wearing a WWII-style german army helmet.  With practiced ease he swaps his toothpick for a cigarette and flips open the lighter, igniting the tobacco and drawing a volume of smoke into his lungs.  As he exhales, he sends a series of sequentially smaller smoke rings floating towards the door.

V


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 24, 2003)

Anna sees the man smoking and points to the no smoking sign. "Hey Matrix boy. Do you read? If I'm supposed to be your mother hen then we'll start with the basics. Smoke kills. Now put out the cigarette and I won't come over there and take it from you." 
The look on Anna's face is more one of frustration than anything else.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 24, 2003)

John enters the room again, frowning faintly in disapproval as he sidesteps the smoke rings.  "No use, Anna.  He's shameless."  He's tried enough in the past months to at least wait until other's weren't around to smoke, and has developed enough of a tolerance that he doesn't break down coughing at the first puff of secondhand smoke.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 24, 2003)

"I'm afraid Ms. Spellmann is correct.  It's a no smoking building, as annoying as some of us find that."  A harassed-looking man in a suit says as he walks into the waiting room, giving a quite smile to Danny.  "But I shouldn't keep you for too long, so I hope it isn't too much of a trial for you."

Pushing open an office door, he ushers you into a small room.  He takes a seat behind a flimsy-looking desk, placing a stack of folders on it.

"Please, take a seat.  It's going to be a bit cramped, but like I said, I shouldn't keep you long.  So..."  He glances down at one of the folders.  "Some of you have been working for the Institute longer than others.  How are you all finding it so far?"  He shuffles through some papers as he speaks.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 25, 2003)

"Good," says John after a moment's thought.  "I've learned a lot."  He looks over his glasses.  "Not as much as I'd like."  Remaining standing, he continues "You have the advantage of us, sir," using the slightly antiquated phrasing with just a hint of irony.


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 25, 2003)

Popping out his headphones, he leaves them playing around his shoulders.
"My near death experiance rate has increased dramaticly. I did get a nice paycheck bonus though. Alls well"
Eric pulls out a small pencil and notebook.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 25, 2003)

Anna takes out her Palm Pilot and get ready for some serious shorthand.


----------



## Vardeman (Nov 25, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Anna sees the man smoking and points to the no smoking sign. "Hey Matrix boy. Do you read? If I'm supposed to be your mother hen then we'll start with the basics. Smoke kills. Now put out the cigarette and I won't come over there and take it from you."
> The look on Anna's face is more one of frustration than anything else.



Danny laughs aloud, "Babe, if you seen what I seen at that rest stop, you wouldn't worry 'bout a little bit of smoke.  There's things out there'll kill ya a helluva lot faster."


			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "I'm afraid Ms. Spellmann is correct. It's a no smoking building, as annoying as some of us find that." A harassed-looking man in a suit says as he walks into the waiting room, giving a quite smile to Danny. "But I shouldn't keep you for too long, so I hope it isn't too much of a trial for you."



AT that, Danny rolls his eyes and stubs out his cigarette on the sole of his boot, "I guess if we're ready to do somethin', let's get on with it," he replies with a touch of impatience.

V


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 25, 2003)

Daunte made sure he got an eyeful of Anna when she stretched; she was obviously showing herself off, and who was he to deny her?  Of course she had to immediately mention a "boyfriend".  Others might interpret that as conflicting messages, but Daunte knew she did it to save face and not appear too loose.  That's fine, he could deal with that.  He didn't want to come off as too pushy, so he'd play it cool, do the observing thing.

When the man ushers them into his room, he takes a seat up front, adopting a confident and agreeable air about him.  "It's been a blast," he replies to the question.  "Like John's said, I've learned a lot, the pay's reasonable and everything's marvy."  He leans forward with a conspiratorial grin.  "But you probably called us in for more than a status report.  Anna says she's going to be our team medic, so I guess you're sending us out into the field.  For real, this time."  Daunte's grin is marred slightly as he remembers a particularly cruel prank some of the older hands in the institute had played on him a while back.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 27, 2003)

"Glad to hear you're all settling in to the job.  And I do apologise, I should have introduced myself earlier.  I'm Richard Davies, head of the Hoffmann Institute in Atlanta, a position I'll happily admit isn't one of the Institute's more demanding posts."  He glances down at his notes before continuing.

"As Ms. Spellmann seems to already know, and Mr Spinks has deduced, we're sending you into the field.  For real."  He smiles at Daunte's slight twitch in expression.

"Right, we'll be sending you to Florida.  A small town called Bavinton Keys, to be exact.  Where, oddly for Florida, two people have been killed by what their wounds seem to indicate to be a grizzly bear.  Strange enough in itself, but coupled with the fact we've got two registered lycanthropes within fifty miles of the crime scenes is enough to have some of us asking questions."  He pauses, checking that you're all keeping up.


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 27, 2003)

"Sorry to say that I left my silver bullets at home. Werebears. God dam. Better then a vampire or something, but still, that sucks."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 27, 2003)

John's mouths the words, as if not quite believing them, then says it aloud.  _"Registered_ lycanthropes?  Lovely.  Any unregistered ones?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 27, 2003)

_Great... When did my life turn into Ghostbusters?_ Anna thought as she sat through the mission briefing. "I assume were going to be granted weapons and equipment that will actualy be able to stop a werewhatever?"


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 27, 2003)

Duante nodded slowly as he took all the information in.  "I... see," he said, in a long drawn out way.  "And what exactly does registering these guys entail?  Do you follow them around on a full moon, or something?  Do you warn the local population?  'Hey everyone, you live near werebears, have a nice day.'  How exactly does this work?"


----------



## Jarval (Nov 27, 2003)

"OK, firstly, the PC term is ursine lycanthrope, not wearbear.  Sorry to nitpick, but we need to be seen in a good light when we work with these folks.  Secondly, this isn't a hunt.  We'll be kiting you out so you can defend yourselves, but let's not go in shooting.  And yes, there are some unregistered rogues running around the place.  For the most part they're just undiscovered, but anyone who actually turns down registration we keep a damn close eye on.

"Registration itself is a pretty simple process.  When, or rather if, we find out about a lycanthrope, we offer them registration with the Institute.  We help them keep their cover, and in return they check in with us once a month, so we can administer suppressive drugs.  If they miss one check in, we go looking for them, and given some of the methods at our disposal, it usually doesn't take too long to track them down.  Then, if needs be, we forcefully dope them up every full moon, and no more pets/people disappearing in the neighbourhood.

"Anyway, back to the subject of the job we're sending you on.  Just because there are two lycanthropes in the area, doesn't mean one of them did it.  In fact, having reviewed their files, I think it's highly unlikely they did."  He carefully pulls two folders out of the stack on his desk, and passes them over to you.

"Those are our two.  The first is Rachel Silver, a wearbear, and an ex-Institute agent.  She got bitten on a job, and retired a few months later.  She's been entirely co-operative with the registration program, and hasn't missed a dose of suppressant.  The other is Kyle Roberts, lupine lycanthrope, and a much less helpful guy.  He's missed suppressant administration before now, and unfortunately one of these was this month.  But, he's a wearwolf, and as such would have a real problem in inflicting the wound we've had reported.

"What we want you to do in interview them both, and take blood samples from them.  That's pretty routine stuff, but be careful.  One of them could be a killer, maybe even without knowing it.  Any questions?"


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 28, 2003)

"Yeah," Daunte says, eyes scanning quickly through the files to see if anything jumps out at him.  "Do we have any way of knowing if the were... if the _lycanthropes_ have infected anyone else?  Say we decide these two are in the clear.  Could it be possible they passed this thing onto someone else?  And how exactly do you track down rogue lycanthropes?  You mentioned earlier that the Institute has methods at its disposal?"


----------



## WhatKu (Nov 28, 2003)

After he finishes taking notes, Eric looks through both files in an attempt to familarize himself with his new freinds.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 29, 2003)

John will look, slowly and methodically, through the files, paying as much attention to them as he would any other book.  He absorbs information like an eager spounge, both from the files and from what the man says.

"What's the deal with Lycanthropy, anyway?  You mentioned supressive drugs?  What's the scientific knowledge surrounding it?"  John, of course, is interested in getting as much theory as possible.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 29, 2003)

Anna will look through the files when she is handed them. "What I'm worried about is the incubation time for Lycanthropy. Once bitten how long does it take for the change to a were-creature?" _God. I can't believe i'm asking this._


----------



## Jarval (Dec 1, 2003)

"Part of the registration also includes an agreement not to pass on lycanthropy.  As a result, no biting, and no blood donation.  It's easy to prove if someone has been infected by a registered lycanthrope, due to the genetic re-sequencing they undergo.  Since we take gene samples as part of registration, it's usually pretty quick to figure out who's responsible.  You've got about 48 hours grace with lycanthropy.  If you're administered the correct drugs in that time, you're almost certain to be cured.  After that, it gets a lot more iffy, and if there's a full moon, there's no cure, only suppression.

"As for tracking down rogues, we've only got hearsay to go by.  Our tracking methods are good, but kind of rely on us knowing who we're looking for.  As a result, we're quick to check up on any strange animal attacks we hear about.  90% of the time, it nothing, but they're always worth following up on for occasions we track one down.  The case we're sending you on is much more likely to be a lycanthrope of course, as there aren't a heck of a lot of bears in Florida.

"With regards to the science, Mr. Parkinson, I'm afraid you're talking to the wrong person.  I've got field knowledge, not any lab time clocked.  But, if you'd like, I could contact head office and see if they'd send you some information?"


----------



## loxmyth (Dec 3, 2003)

"Alright..." Daunte says slowly, a pensive expression on his face.  "Do we have a cover for investigating these bear maulings or are we just supposed to improvise?  Fake IDs, costumes and the like will go a long way to convincing people to talk with us, after all.  I mean it's fraud, but we have discretionary power, right?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2003)

"Do we need that kind of stealth Daunte? We just need to go down there and ask questions. It's not like were M.I.B." Anna says.


----------



## loxmyth (Dec 3, 2003)

"Yeah, we're going to be asking questions about werebears in California.  If I didn't know what I know now, _I_ would just back away slowly from anyone who started asking stuff like that."  The young law student shrugs.  "But we can do this either way.  Hey, I'm flexible."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2003)

"To the general public we wouldn't be asking those kinds of questions." Anna says. "We need to just be more thoughtful on who and what we say. I'm not going to ask Mrs. Jones if she's seen a werebear but I'll ask Rachel Silver."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 3, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "With regards to the science, Mr. Parkinson, I'm afraid you're talking to the wrong person.  I've got field knowledge, not any lab time clocked.  But, if you'd like, I could contact head office and see if they'd send you some information?"




"Yes please," says John eagerly, although it seems to be a matter of biology (not his strong suit), he's sure he'll find the actual information on lycanthropy most interesting in the context of the legends surrounding it.


----------



## loxmyth (Dec 8, 2003)

Daunte shrugs, clearly not interested in arguing over it.  "It was just a thought."  He turns back to Davies.  "Will tranquilizers slow these things down?  If so, I'd like to requisition some.  How about silver bullets, and any other anti-lycanthrope gear?  If we can go into this situation as prepared as we can be, I'll be a happy, happy man."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2003)

"Oh. I hadn't thought of theat. Will I get any special training on how to deal with wounds from the creatures?" Anna asks.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 10, 2003)

"Right.  We're sending you in as an Animal Control team, along with the paperwork to back that up.  Local law enforcement should be cooperative, and the Serif of Bavinton Keys knows enough that we've told him you're coming.  On Institute business, so you should get any help you need.  Please be aware that none of the rest of the local police force has a clue about our work, so be discreet.

"Tranquillizers will send a lycanthrope to sleep just as well as anything else, although you'll need bear-sized doses.  We'll be issuing you with a couple of tranq rifles, which conveniently fit the Animal Control cover, and a magazine of silver bullets each.  Please don't use them unless absolutely vital, as they're damned expensive.

"Any wounds should be easy to treat in of themselves, and we'll give you a small quantity of medication to treat lycanthropy.  Again, this is rather pricey, so try not to get bitten.

"If you've got any other specific requests for gear, feel free to ask.  The worse I can do is say no."  Davies smiles, leaning back in his chair.


(*OOC:* Sorry about the delay.  I've had problems getting on-line for the last few days, and a full weekend.  We should be back on track now.)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 10, 2003)

"Pepper spray," answers John, after a moment's thought.  "Easier to carry than a tranqualizer rifle, and I seem to recall bears like the taste, so it double as a lure."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 15, 2003)

"They do?  Well, you lean something new every day..."  Davies muses.  "Pepper spray we can certainly give you.  If you've got any more questions, feel free to ask.  Or, if we're finished here, my secretary will give you directions to the Institute armory.  Rather grand name for a scruffy wearhouse, but they should have everything ready for you."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2003)

"I have nothing further to ask." Anna said as she pushed away from the table.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2003)

Bump...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 17, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Or, if we're finished here, my secretary will give you directions to the Institute armory.




"I got nothin'," says John, holding the door open for the others as they file out the door.

ooc: Who's still around, anyway?


----------



## loxmyth (Dec 22, 2003)

Daunte stood, still examining the folder in his hands.  "I guess I've got no more questions and I'm just holding up the rest of the group," he replies, grinning sheepishly.  "Pepper spray and tranqs will be much appreciated."

OOC: Sorry I've been incommunicado this past while, I've been really sick.  Should be back better than ever now, though


----------



## Jarval (Dec 23, 2003)

(*OOC:* If no-one's posted by tomorrow evening, I'll update and try to get things moving again.  loxmyth, don't worry if you've been away due to illness.  Glad to hear you're feeling better and back with us )


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 23, 2003)

ooc: Present.  I suggest e-mailing those you can to see who's still interested.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 24, 2003)

(*OOC:* Right, slight change of plan.  I'm going to put this game on hold over Christmas, and send e-mails out to the absent players on the 27th December.  Once I've had a couple of replies, I'll update and try to get things moving again.  Sorry about all the delays we've had so far, and I hope things go more smoothly when we restart.  Thanks for your patience.)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 31, 2003)

ooc: Still here.  Any word?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2003)

OOC: I'm back. had a really depressing Holiday and just couldn't be bothered with getting out of bed. sorry guys.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 2, 2004)

OOC: And I'm still here, too.  Sorry to hear about your holidays, Argent.  Hopefully the New Year will treat you better!


----------



## Jarval (Jan 3, 2004)

(*OOC:* A last minute trip across country over Christmas means the e-mails are only just being sent.  Sorry about the delay, I hope to get restarted Monday if enough people shown up by then.)


----------



## Jarval (Jan 7, 2004)

(*OOC:*  Bad news so far.  The e-mails have been out for five days now, and I've only had two replies.  One's from Thomas Hobbes (who I already knew was still in, but thanks for the response to the mail), and the other's from Vardeman.  He's got rather a lot on his plate with work, and has had to drop out of the game.

So, at the moment we seem to have only three players left, Argent, loxmyth and Thomas Hobbes.  What do you want me to do from here, assuming no-one else shows up?  Scrap this game and start something new?  Try to recruit yet more players for this adventure?

We've lost quite a few PCs over the last few months, but I'm pretty happy with the three I've got remaining.  Whatever you want to do, I'd certainly reserve the first three places in the next game I started for you lot )


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 7, 2004)

I dunno.  This game definitely seems to have lost momentum.  Which is unfortunate, 'cause it's a good game. 

I'll do whatever the others want to do.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm here! Sorry I've gotten so busy I for got to respond. I'm here.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 12, 2004)

OoC: I'm enjoying this game and Daunte, so I'd love to keep moving it forward.  And we haven't even gotten a chance to use our new abilities/talents/skills!   You'll probably need to recruit a few more players if you think three is too few.  Me, I'm easy, I'll go with the flow.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 12, 2004)

ooc: the consensus seems to be for continuing.  Exxcellent.   I wouldn't mind another player or two, if only to round things out.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 12, 2004)

OK, there are two options for continuing the game:

1) Carry on with just three players.  I'm not adverse to this by any means, but it might limit the RP opportunities between the PCs if there are just the three of you.  If you don't think that's going to be a problem, then I'm happy to carry on with three.

2) Recruit another player or two.  This would up the number of PCs, but would also entail some delay in restarting the game.  This time I'd be inclined to pick and choose which players I took, looking for people I know to be reliable players.

As I've said, either is good with me.  Really it's all down to if you want a few extra characters in the game or not.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd say "yes" to more players, especially if we can know they're reliable.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> I'd say "yes" to more players, especially if we can know they're reliable.



I agree.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 13, 2004)

OK, I'll start a re-recuitment thread in Talking the Talk


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> OK, I'll start a re-recuitment thread in Talking the Talk












*OOC:*


 And the first fruits of that effort are now harvested. 







The door swings open swiftly, and a young woman, no older than early 20s, walks briskly in.  She quickly scans the room, brown curls dancing around her head and shoulders, then she grabs the nearest chair and sits.  "Sorry I'm late, but you know how Dr. Thomson is about rescheduling," she says to Mr. Davies.

"I'm Lisa," she says to the remainder of the group.  "Who are all of you, and how'd they drag you into this mess?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2004)

"Hi Lisa I'm Anne." Says the woman in the paramedic jacket. "I'm the team's med tech."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Hi Lisa I'm Anne." Says the woman in the paramedic jacket. "I'm the team's med tech."




Lisa extends a hand, offering a firm but not over-strong handshake.  She smiles, blue eyes twinkling as she says "Glad to meet you, Anne."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 18, 2004)

John stands and smiles warmly.  "Howdy there.  I'm John.  Nice to meet you."


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 21, 2004)

Daunte turns to the newcomer, smiling softly, and gives her a greeting that seems halfway between a salute and a wave.  "I'm Daunte.  Daunte Spinks.  As for how they dragged us into this, that's one heck of a story.  Involves a lonely rest stop and a malevolent winter wolf demon.  How 'bout you?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 22, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> Daunte turns to the newcomer, smiling softly, and gives her a greeting that seems halfway between a salute and a wave.  "I'm Daunte.  Daunte Spinks.  As for how they dragged us into this, that's one heck of a story.  Involves a lonely rest stop and a malevolent winter wolf demon.  How 'bout you?"




"If I told you, your therapy bill would top your rent.  At least, that's what they tell me.  I don't exactly remember all that well myself.  A winter wolf demon, you say?  I'd like to hear that story sometime."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 22, 2004)

John shrugs, uncomfortable about talking about it himself.  "It's pretty short, actually.  Me and Daunte here, and some others, were at some rest stop in the middle of nowhere.  A now-dead cult leader had summoned the wolf thing, and a cultist brought it down on _us_ for his own wacky cultist reasons."  He waves his fingers in the air, and laughs a little uncomfortably.  It was still, all these months with the institute later, rather hard to believe.  "We... ah, killed it or banished it or something.  The Institute decided we were worth picking up after that, apparently.  To be frank, I didn't think my degree in Folklore and Mythology would be worth this much...."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 22, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> John shrugs, uncomfortable about talking about it himself.  "It's pretty short, actually.  Me and Daunte here, and some others, were at some rest stop in the middle of nowhere.  A now-dead cult leader had summoned the wolf thing, and a cultist brought it down on _us_ for his own wacky cultist reasons."  He waves his fingers in the air, and laughs a little uncomfortably.  It was still, all these months with the institute later, rather hard to believe.  "We... ah, killed it or banished it or something.  The Institute decided we were worth picking up after that, apparently.  To be frank, I didn't think my degree in Folklore and Mythology would be worth this much...."




"Cultists, you say?  Where was this?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 22, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Cultists, you say?  Where was this?"




"Rest stop in Montana.  The cultists were based in Quebec."  John shrugs.  "More like _occultists_, really.  They called themselves _Les Treize Corbins_," says John, his French impeccable.  "Led by some fellow named Michel Galvin, who disappeared about a decade ago.  One of them was there that night."  John knows quite a bit about Lez Treize Corbins and Michel Galvin- he has, after all, been researching them well-nigh obsessively over the past few months.  "Galvin was into some pretty heavy occult stuff," continues John, warming to his subject.  "He was responsible for the demon- the only thing that the guy we ran into could do was take advantage of the immunity to the demon's attacks that Galvin had granted him and try to... well, there it gets a bit longer.  Or at least, more confusing."  John smiles apologetically.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2004)

Anne sits listening to the story and thinks to herself. She will finaly say, "I'm not sure what I saw. I was fighting a fire when this thing, man maybe, just walked through the flames and killed my friend. I ran as fast as I could and lost it. That's all I know."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 22, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Rest stop in Montana.




Lisa stops listening when she hears "Montana;"  it's not that she's not paying attention, but that she doesn't seem to hear John.  After a minute, she snaps out of it, saying "I'm sorry.  Please, continue."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 22, 2004)

Anna said:
			
		

> "I'm not sure what I saw. I was fighting a fire when this thing, man maybe, just walked through the flames and killed my friend. I ran as fast as I could and lost it. That's all I know."




"Geez."  John winces.  "I'm sorry."  He doesn't really know what else to say.



			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> Lisa stops listening when she hears "Montana;" it's not that she's not paying attention, but that she doesn't seem to hear John. After a minute, she snaps out of it, saying "I'm sorry. Please, continue."




John, initially too absorbed in his own description and then by Anna, just now turns his head to Lisa again. "Eh?  Come again?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 23, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> John, initially too absorbed in his own description and then by Anna, just now turns his head to Lisa again. "Eh?  Come again?"




"Don't worry about it," Lisa responds, though a very perceptive individual might note she seems somewhat miffed.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 23, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The door swings open swiftly, and a young woman, no older than early 20s, walks briskly in.  She quickly scans the room, brown curls dancing around her head and shoulders, then she grabs the nearest chair and sits.  "Sorry I'm late, but you know how Dr. Thomson is about rescheduling," she says to Mr. Davies.



"No problem.  Dr. Thomson's time is more valuable than mine.  Believe me, I wouldn't want his job."  Davies greets Lisa, before returning his attention to the mountain of paperwork covering his desk.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "... To be frank, I didn't think my degree in Folklore and Mythology would be worth this much...."



"If I had a dollar for every time I heard someone say that..."  Davies grins.  The office door opens, and a smartly dressed woman steps into the room.

"Mr Klausen, Agent Woods?  I'm sorry, but admin switched your names with some of our other agents.  They've put you on the wrong assignment.  Follow me, and I'll get you over to the right office."  She holds the door open as Eric and Danny stand up from their chairs and follow the woman out of the office.

"Oh, Davies?  The right people will be along in a moment."  The woman adds as she leaves the office.

"Thanks Angela."  Davies looks disgruntled.  "God, you'd think they'd be able to manage something as simple as agent assignment, wouldn't you?"


(*OoC:* Old PCs removed, and the way is open for the new ones to arrive.  Verbatim, flyingricepaddy, feel free to arrive whenever you like.)


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 23, 2004)

_The night before..._

When the cell phone began to ring beside Caleb's bed, he knew that it was going to be a long night. Reaching over clicking it open, he listened to the monotone voice informed him he was needed in Atlanta by morning. As always, there was never more said, just a simple time and place message, but Caleb knew he would find out everything once he got there.

Gathering his equipment, or Hoffman's, to be more exact, he packed his truck and poured himself a thermas full of black coffee for the drive.

_~Six hours of fun on the road...maybe this time they will tell me they found that bastard...~_

_This morning_

Tired from the drive, but unwilling to let his fatigue show, Caleb walked through the hallways of the Hoffman Institute until he found the meeting room. Listening as heard people talking already, Caleb cursed for not pushing himself a little harder to get there before the meeting started. Opening the door, Caleb walked in and looked for the first empty seat he could find.

"Sorry about getting here late, but I didn't recieve the call until late last night."

Extending his hand out before sitting down, Caleb greets everyone before sitting.

"My name is Caleb, and if you don't mind me asking, who, or what, are we going after this time?"

_OOC: Hopes this works all...not really sure how to make an entrance.._


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 23, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Thanks Angela."  Davies looks disgruntled.  "God, you'd think they'd be able to manage something as simple as agent assignment, wouldn't you?"




Daunte shrugs good-naturedly.  "That's bureaucracy for you," he comiserated.  He nods in greeting to the new arrivals.

In response to Caleb's question, he answers, "That would be Californian Werebears."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 23, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Don't worry about," Lisa responds, though a very perceptive individual might note she seems somewhat miffed.




John, for better for worse, is not that person.  "Hey," he says to the newcomers, offering his hand.  "Name's John."



> "That would be Californian Werebears."




"Floridian," corrects John absentmindedly.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 24, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Floridian," corrects John absentmindedly.




"Oh, _Floridian_ werebears?  That makes all the difference."  Lisa says, her smile taking the sting out of it.  "So, people who turn into bears, in Florida?  You're sure that's not the Berenstein Bears exhibit at Disney World?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 24, 2004)

Taking his seat with the others, Caleb nods his head when told he would be going after lycanthropes in his home state.

"Well, at least I will be going home this time instead of outside turf. Where in Florida are we going to? What have these werebears did to get Hoffman up in arms?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 24, 2004)

John smiles a bit so Lisa won't think he's chastising her.  "There've been two fatal bear attacks in an area with no native bears.  There are two, ah, known lycanthropes in the area- an ursine and a lupine- neither of which was likely the culprit."

At Caleb's question, he frowns a little.  "Ah, something keys."  He turns to the suited man, then down at the file.  "Nevermind, Bavington.  Bavington Keys."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 24, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> At Caleb's question, he frowns a little.  "Ah, something keys."  He turns to the suited man, then down at the file.  "Nevermind, Bavington.  Bavington Keys."




"I admit, bears don't usually get out to the Keys.  So, they think it's a werebear?  If it's killed people, I hope we've got some heavy backup."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 24, 2004)

John shrugs.  "Just us, I think, although they might have other things in the area."  He leaves this for the director to answer.  "We shouldn't be in much danger, unless it's a full moon.  We'll be going in as an animal control team, if I'm not mistaken, and all the sedatative equipment that implies.  But we're supposed to find who did it, and keeping in mind they might be doing it without knowing, that will hopefully involve little violence."  John smiles optimistically.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 24, 2004)

_~So it is another side hunt for me...so be it...~_

Reaching into his pocket, Caleb pulled out a small notepad and began asking a few questions to both the director and the others.

"How long ago were the murders committed, and how long do we have until the next full moon? Also, if the one who is committing these acts are not aware of their actions, do we bring them here or to a regional office there?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2004)

Anne sits listening to it all wondering how they will ever get this done. "Are we ready? Every minute we waste here is more time lost on a time sensitive case."


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Jan 24, 2004)

A fellow in his early twenties walks in, dressed in a plaid shirt and jeans and grinning a little sheepishly. "Heya," he says. "Name's Mick. Sorry I'm late, but this place is real confusing."

He ambles over to an empty seat and plops himself down. Over time the sheepishness fades, but the grin doesn't.

(If it's cool with everyone, let's assume Mick came in at the same time as Caleb so's we don't have to run through the explanations and intros again.)

Mick purses his lips and bobs his head up and down during the run-down from the others. "Ly-can-thropes", he mutters under his breath, trying the word out in his mouth.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 24, 2004)

As the woman across the table spoke of there not being enough time to discuss this at the table, Caleb sighed and put his notebook back into his pocket.

"Okay, but can I get a copy of this file for the road? I hate walking into anything blind, sensative or not."

With that, Caleb stands and waits for them to be dismissed so they can get on the road.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 24, 2004)

John slides him what files they have, then turns to Lisa as he stands up.

"They have a registration program, complete with suppressants.  So if it's someone who doesn't know what they're doing, we'll bring them up to code."  He frowns for a moment.

"Speaking of haste... how are we getting there?  Hurrying here may be fairly irrelevant if our flight it tomorrow at noon."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "How long ago were the murders committed, and how long do we have until the next full moon? Also, if the one who is committing these acts are not aware of their actions, do we bring them here or to a regional office there?"



"First killing was committed on the..."  Davies glances down at his notes.  "7th of January.  Second killing took place on the 6th of this month.  Both dates where full moons.  The next full moon is on..."  He flips a few sheets forwards on his desk calendar.  "the 6th of March, seven days from today."

"Once you've figured out who or what's doing the killing, bag them and bring them into our Jacksonville office.  We've got holding facilities that can easily stand up to anything you might bring in."



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Speaking of haste... how are we getting there?  Hurrying here may be fairly irrelevant if our flight it tomorrow at noon."



"You're driving.  Not the most comfortable way to travel, I know, but we'll be sending you down there with some pretty serious kit.  Not the kind of thing you'll be able to take on as hand luggage.  Plus, the van you'll be using has got a nice, strong cage in the back.  Just to be on the safe side."  Davies smiles.

"Right, if we're finished here, I suggest you head on to the Armory and gear yourselves up.  The van will be waiting for you there."


(*OoC*: The date in game is 28th Feb, 2004.)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 29, 2004)

"Oh, huzzah.  Road trip."  John sighs.  "Oh well.  At least I can read."  He heads towards the door.  "I'll meet you in the armory; I need to pick up some stuff from my locker."  The Institute provided small storage spaces for personal storage; and that was, for the obvious reasons, where John habitually kept his firearms.  

Truth be told, despite the hours at the firing range over the preceding months, he really wasn't comforable with them.  He was a decent shot, knew how to keep safe, and, in fact, took a certain boyish glee in discharging little bits of metal at high velocity downrange- a glee that harkened back to his younger years when he would play G.I Joe with friends and his less-younger days when he played first person shooters on his computer during highschool.  

He's fully aware, however, that he lacks any sort of killer instinct.  He had read once that in the second world war, a study had shown that 80% of fresh recruits would, given a chance to kill an enemy, hesistate.  John is entirely certain he fit that paticular statistic, and wasn't terribly apologetic about it.  But he also knows that, seeing what he's seen, it may be a liability, and perhaps a deadly one.  It's a disturbing thought.

So it's with some hesitancy that he places a shotgun and ammunition into his black range pack and puts in his pistol and holster after it (no need to wear it during the trip, obviously).  He puts the not insignificant weight on his shoulder and heads to the armory.

edit: John'll pick up taser, stun gun, pepper spray, and whatever silvered rounds they were going to give me.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 29, 2004)

Lisa collects her notes and heads straight to the van; she doesn't need or want anything held in the Armory.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2004)

With a sigh of relief Anne oes to the medical section and Grabs evrything she can think of to help her out. She then heads to the Van. "Shotgun!" she yells.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 29, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> With a sigh of relief Anne oes to the medical section and Grabs evrything she can think of to help her out. She then heads to the Van. "Shotgun!" she yells.




"What gauge?," calls Lisa, grinning, from the passenger seat.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 29, 2004)

"Twelve," answers John absentmindedly, loading his bag into the back of the truck and sliding into a seat in the back with his backpack in his lap.  He picks out Cavendish's _The Black Arts_ again, takes a pair of anti-motion sickness pills with some water from a small plastic bottle, and settles in for the trip.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 29, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Twelve," answers John absentmindedly, loading his bag into the back of the truck and sliding into a seat in the back with his backpack in his lap.  He picks out Cavendish's _The Black Arts_ again, takes a pair of anti-motion sickness pills with some water from a small plastic bottle, and settles in for the trip.




At John's response, Lisa hastily checks the glovebox for firearms.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 29, 2004)

"Eh?"  John looks up, only just realizing his gaffe.  "Oh, sorry," he says, embarassed.  "I thought you were talking to me."  Pause.  "What're you looking for, out of curiosity?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 29, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Eh?"  John looks up, only just realizing his gaffe.  "Oh, sorry," he says, embarassed.  "I thought you were talking to me."  Pause.  "What're you looking for, out of curiosity?




"Just wondering if you were serious.  You know what they say: it's always the quiet ones."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2004)

Anne climbs in the back with the others and Starts reading again the mission parameters and all information she has on Lycanthropy.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 29, 2004)

"Right, I'll drive then," Daunte cheerily informs everyone as he returns from the armory, toting two plain black backpacks.  Hefting the packs into the back, he pulled open the door scooted into the driver's seat.  He adjusts the seat back to give his feet some room, and messes with the rear-facing mirror for a moment before turning back to regard the rest of the team.  "Everyone comfy?  It's going to be a long drive."

ooc: Daunte gets two backpacks kitted with pepper spray, taser and stun gun.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Jan 29, 2004)

Before leaving the briefing room, Mick turns to Davies. "Mind if I bring my dog? Might be good for tracking, and he's real good company, too."

* * *

Mick arrives at the van with an old green duffel bag slung over one shoulder (and maybe a perky-looking hunting dog, depending on response to above). After giving the van a quick visual once-over, he starts walking over to the driver's side door, and does a possibly-not-so-discrete U-turn at Daunte's announcement. Shrugging, and wearing a genuinely good-natured grin, he starts climbing into the back, then pauses and asks the people in the front, "So, what do you guys figure for music? I happen to've brought some music with me..."

(Mick will bring his own rifle and shotgun, tools and such, and some Johnny Cash for the road; from the Institute he'd like anti-werebear ammo, some high-class mech/elec tools, and a laptop with cellular modem.)

(edited cuz loxmyth's post came in when I was still writing mine)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 29, 2004)

flyingricepaddy said:
			
		

> "So, what do you guys figure for music? I happen to've brought some music with me..."[/color]




Lisa responds "Well, I'm a choir nerd.  If you want to listen to choral music for the next three days, I've got more than enough, but not everyone does."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 29, 2004)

John looks down at his book to hide his expression.  _But I was serious..._  At the talk of music, he says without looking up "I'll listen to just about anything.  And I can wear earplugs for everything else."  He smiles slightly, still not looking up.  "Be warned, though: if I like it enough you might have to put up with me singing it off key at odd moments."


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mick fixes Lisa with one heckuva strange look. "Coral music? You mean, like those tapes with sounds like waves and whales or something?"

He furrows his brow and sucks in his teeth, looking mighty skeptical.  "Yeah, anyway," he continues, his face returning to normal, "I got some Johnny Cash here. You know, since we're kinda like the Men In Black, we might as well listen to the Man in Black himself. Know what I mean?" And he grins and waggles his eyebrows, looking around and waiting for people to agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 30, 2004)

flyingricepaddy said:
			
		

> Mick fixes Lisa with one heckuva strange look. "Coral music? You mean, like those tapes with sounds like waves and whales or something?"
> 
> He furrows his brow and sucks in his teeth, looking mighty skeptical.  "Yeah, anyway," he continues, his face returning to normal, "I got some Johnny Cash here. You know, since we're kinda like the Men In Black, we might as well listen to the Man in Black himself. Know what I mean?" And he grins and waggles his eyebrows, looking around and waiting for people to agree wholeheartedly.




Lisa raises a single eyebrow, but refrains from response.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 30, 2004)

Anne snicker and then just laughs out loud. "Have you lived in another dimension all your life Mick?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 30, 2004)

Caleb sighs to himself at the prospect of being stuck inside a vechile so soon after getting out of his own, but knows better than to let it get to him too much. Following the others out of the room, he quickly gathers up the mission file he was given, and hurries to his locker to retrieve his gear, as well as the gear given to keep their "appearance" up.

As the others begin falling into the van, Caleb puts his gear in the back and slides into the back seat corner as best he can.

"Anything is fine with me also, my wife used to like to listen to soft stuff when we travelled, but these days, anything is fine with me."

Letting his words end there, Caleb looks away from the others and back into the file, hoping no one noticed his voice when he mentioned his wife.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 31, 2004)

"Don't worry about your selection of music on my account," Daunte tells Mick.  "I've got a walkman."  Besides, he wasn't about to admit that he enjoyed listening to a lot of music that would probably be considered vacuous, empty pop music.  Well, Justin Timberlake's newest album and it's ilk was a guilty pleasure.

"But hey, I like listening to whale songs and crashing waves as much as the next guy, so bring on the 'coral' symphony," he added, winking playfully at Lisa.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 31, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> "Don't worry about your selection of music on my account," Daunte tells Mick.  "I've got a walkman."  Besides, he wasn't about to admit that he enjoyed listening to a lot of music that would probably be considered vacuous, empty pop music.  Well, Justin Timberlake's newest album and it's ilk was a guilty pleasure.
> 
> "But hey, I like listening to whale songs and crashing waves as much as the next guy, so bring on the 'coral' symphony," he added, winking playfully at Lisa.




Lisa grins evilly and brings out her PDA.  After a few moments of fiddling with buttons and connecting wires to the car's speakers, the sounds of _Ave Maria_ fill the car.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2004)

Smiling in spite of himself, Caleb finishes making himself comfortable and begins flipping through the pages of the folder waiting for them to get on the road.

_~Then it will be time for some shuteye...~_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 1, 2004)

Anne tries to shut out the music and reads her information on Lycanthropy. After the first half hour she will beg, "Will you please turn that off. My poor pagan nerves are gonna burst into flames." she takes her travel pillow and trys to close it over her ears.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 1, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Anne tries to shut out the music and reads her information on Lycanthropy. After the first half hour she will beg, "Will you please turn that off. My poor pagan nerves are gonna burst into flames." she takes her travel pillow and trys to close it over her ears.




"It's not all hymns."  Lisa taps a couple buttons, and _Gaudete_ is replaced by _And So It Goes._


----------



## Jarval (Feb 1, 2004)

(*OoC:* Sorry about the lack of an update, but I've had a cold and not been on-line much.  I'll post tomorrow.)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 1, 2004)

John, who has been reading and listening contentedly, roots through his backpack.  "Here," he says, handing Anna two small cylindrical bits of soft foam.  "Earplugs.  Got some extras."  They don't complete block out sounds by any means, but they reduce everything by a significant amount of decibles.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 1, 2004)

Mick shrugs and takes a seat, muttering something about not being to understand a doggone word.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 1, 2004)

"Thank's John. These will come in handy." Anne says and stuffs them in her ears.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2004)

Fighting off sleep as best he could through the first hour of the trip, the music begins to grow softer in his ears, and the chatting of his new partners also slowly fades into the background.

Just meaning to close his eyes for a minute to work the grainy feeling out of them, Caleb leans his head back slightly to relax and then was out like a light.

_OOC: While I would love to have Caleb join in on the background chat, I sorta painted myself into a corner by saying he drove all night. As such, it only seems fair that I let him get some rest in on the trip.._


----------



## Jarval (Feb 2, 2004)

_Febuary 28th, 2004. 7:42 PM. Oak Hill Motel, Bavinton Keys, Florida._

Other than a few mild disputes over music, the drive down to Bavinton Keys goes well.  Seven hours of driving later, and Daunte pulls the van into the parking lot of the Oak Hill Motel.  In among the folders Davies gave you are reservation details for your rooms, along with strict instructions not to run up any room service or mini-bar bills.

You step out of the van, glad to be free of its cramped interior.  It's a pleasant 60 F outside, surprisingly warm for both the time of year and time of day.


(*OoC:* I'm skipping over the road trip itself, if that's OK with everyone.  flyingricepaddy:  Davies gave Mick the OK to bring his dog along, although the motel doesn't normally allow pets... )


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 2, 2004)

Daunte climbed out of the van after parking as far from the motel's entrance as possible, rotating his sore neck to stretch it out.  The drive had been uneventful, Daunte would say even dry.  However, it had given him a chance to get to know his new partners better, and them to know him.  They found that he was quick to laugh and quick to joke, even if he had a habit of babbling on and had questionable taste in music.

"Glad to get out and stretch my legs," he told the others, as he went to fetch his stuff from the back of the van.  "Sweet weather, too.  Nice enough for a late night jog."  He examined the motel before them with a critical eye.  "I've seen worse," he says with a shrug, then looked to the others again.  "Shall we?"  Then he heads for the reception, bags slung over his shoulder.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 2, 2004)

"Hep."  John stretches out- places that shouldn't be capable of falling asleep have fallen asleep- and grabs his bag plus any others he can carry before following Daunte.  "So what's the room setup like?" he asks.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 2, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Hep."  John stretches out- places that shouldn't be capable of falling asleep have fallen asleep- and grabs his bag plus any others he can carry before following Daunte.  "So what's the room setup like?" he asks.




"Forget the rooms; showers are top priority.  And yes, that's for _everyone_," Lisa adds with a baleful glare, as she grabs her immense duffel.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 3, 2004)

At the mention of a late jog, Caleb perks up slightly.

"If you need a running partner, let me know. I'm not much on speed running, but I have been training to compete in my first tri this year. If Hoffman leaves my calender clear long enough..."

Stretching his legs out, Caleb looks around the hotel and reaches into the back of the van and grabs his bags.

"Do we double up, or did Hoffman spring for us to have solo rooms?"


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 5, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> At the mention of a late jog, Caleb perks up slightly.
> 
> "If you need a running partner, let me know. I'm not much on speed running, but I have been training to compete in my first tri this year. If Hoffman leaves my calender clear long enough..."




"You serious?" Daunte asks with a slow, surprised smile.  "I wanted to try out for one last year but it clashed with school and track.  Looks like you're alright, Caleb."



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> "Do we double up, or did Hoffman spring for us to have solo rooms?"




Daunte checked the documents.  "We're doubling up.  Looks like we're roomies, John."  There's a bit of mischief in his brown eyes as he says this.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 5, 2004)

Mick climbs out of the back of the van, stretching mightily.

"I guess we'll need the room keys from the front desk, huh? I'll see if I can get 'em." He glances back and sternly orders his dog to stay in the car: "Stay, Pes. Stay."

Pes, for his part, lazily lifts one eyelid to flash a brief, incredulous look at Mick, and promptly returns to his snoozing.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 5, 2004)

John misses the mischief entirely, although he does frown for a moment, pausing to sniff the air.  _Hmm_ he thinks.  _Must have been nothing._  He grabs his stuff, gets the keys, and heads towards the room.

"Once we're settled in, let's meet in the lobby.  We can get some dinner and talk plans," he says.

And meanwhile, the slight wiff of wacky hijinks he had smelt floats away on the breeze...


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 5, 2004)

*Caleb Finn*



			
				loxmyth said:
			
		

> "You serious?" Daunte asks with a slow, surprised smile.  "I wanted to try out for one last year but it clashed with school and track.  Looks like you're alright, Caleb."
> 
> Smiling slightly, Caleb nods his head at the comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2004)

You make your way into the small lobby of the motel.  Daunte's initial assessment of the motel seem accurate.  While the carpet in the lobby are well-worn, the place is spotlessly clean.  Leaning over the desk, John looks around for any sign the receptionist.  He rings the bell loudly, and a man in his mid twenties comes out of the office.

"How can I help you folks?"  He asks with a cheery smile, noting your pile of bags.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2004)

Anne looks up and realises they left her asleep in the van. She jumps out of the Van and into the hotel just as the others are being served. 
"Thanks for the extra sleep guys."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 6, 2004)

Laughing slightly at Anne's flustered state, Caleb smiles down at her.

"It was our pleasure, and it is nice to meet someone who sleeps deeper than I do."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 6, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Thanks for the extra sleep guys."




"You just looked so peaceful, I couldn't bear to wake you.  Besides, the longer you slept, the longer I had the bathroom to myself.  We are rooming together, right?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 6, 2004)

"Yeah, about that..." John turns to the man behind the counter and asks for the room reservations.  "We're from Animal Control?  Should have three doubles?"


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 6, 2004)

Setting his bags down behind the others, Caleb nods his head in greeting to the clerk and looks around the simple lobby of the hotel while John got their keys.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 6, 2004)

"Oh right, you're the Animal Control people?"  The receptionist says somewhat redundantly.  He takes three sets of keys down from the wall behind the desk and passes them over to John.

"So, I hear you're looking for a bear.  Bit of a weird place for one to have ended up, isn't it?  I guess it must have escaped from a zoo or something, huh?"  He asks chattily.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 6, 2004)

John shrugs and smiles.  "Probably."  He distributes the keys.  "Right.  So when do we want to eat dinner?  I figure we can plan while we do that."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 7, 2004)

Hoping if they were nice to the clerk, he would forget about them easier, Caleb winced slightly at John's short answer.

_~Not much on small talk...~_

"Anyplace is fine with me, but I do want to get a run in before we eat."


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 9, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Oh right, you're the Animal Control people?"  The receptionist says somewhat redundantly.  He takes three sets of keys down from the wall behind the desk and passes them over to John.
> 
> "So, I hear you're looking for a bear.  Bit of a weird place for one to have ended up, isn't it?  I guess it must have escaped from a zoo or something, huh?"  He asks chattily.




"We figure it's one of those migrating bears, took a wrong turn back in Montana," Daunte quips with a grin.

To his companions, he says, "How about we go get some Mexican.  You guys like tex-mex?  If there's a good one close by, Caleb and I could meet you there."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 9, 2004)

John shrugs.  "As you like."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2004)

"Some chips and salsa always hit the spot with me."

Gathering his bags, he waits for Mick to get his key before walking out with him to their room.

Turning back to face Daunte, Caleb calls out once more before the door closes behind him.

"Meet you outside in fifteen minutes."


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 10, 2004)

"Well, tex-mex sounds just fine. But first I gotta see a man about a dog."

Mick walks back with Caleb to their room, compliments the decor (without a hint of irony, absurdly enough), and deposits his gear. As his choice of idiom would indicate, he makes a visit to the w/c, but first he stands in the doorway of the room and gives a sharp whistle, which brings Pes bounding out of the van and into the room with a vigour unprecedented during the day's long, lazy ride.

"Hope you don't mind dogs," he says to his roomie. "Don't worry 'bout Pes none, he's real obedient. He doesn't even really shed all that much."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 10, 2004)

Lisa takes her room key, heading to the room with her duffel.  Within a minute, the sound of water rushing through the pipes announces her shower.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 10, 2004)

flyingricepaddy said:
			
		

> "Well, tex-mex sounds just fine. But first I gotta see a man about a dog."
> 
> Mick walks back with Caleb to their room, compliments the decor (without a hint of irony, absurdly enough), and deposits his gear. As his choice of idiom would indicate, he makes a visit to the w/c, but first he stands in the doorway of the room and gives a sharp whistle, which brings Pes bounding out of the van and into the room with a vigour unprecedented during the day's long, lazy ride.
> 
> "Hope you don't mind dogs," he says to his roomie. "Don't worry 'bout Pes none, he's real obedient. He doesn't even really shed all that much."





"Don't mind them at all. Growing up, my uncle had a small farm up in 'Bama and he raised lab pups for as long as I can remember."

While his new roommate uses the restroom, Caleb changes into his running gear and stretches before going to meet Daunte out in the parking lot.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 12, 2004)

Daunte quickly jogs up to the room, throws down his duffle on the bed closest to the window, and quickly starts disrobing like a man used to changing at the drop of a hat.  Soon, he's exchanged his sweatshirt and jeans for a pair of grey fleece jogging pants and a white cotton t-shirt.
"I'm leaving the rest of the team in your care," Daunte tells John with a conspiratorial wink.  "Feel free to go over and get to know everyone else.  It's all you, man."

Then he does a few stretches to work the kinks out of his bunched muscles and hustles down to the parking lot to meet Caleb.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 13, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> "I'm leaving the rest of the team in your care," Daunte tells John with a conspiratorial wink.  "Feel free to go over and get to know everyone else.  It's all you, man."




John gives Daunte a skeptical over the rim of his glasses and the edge of his book as he reclines on his bed.

"Barring anyone falling down in the shower, I think we should be able to get to the Mexican restaraunt without any major snafus," he says drily.  "See you there."  After Daunte leaves, John takes a few minutes to do the required freshening up (he showered this morning, so it's not much) and moves his reading position to the lobby.  He gives the clerk a friendly nod, then sits down with his book on Occultism and a notebook in one of the chairs.  He tries to keep the book flat on his lap so the clerk can't read the spine.  He periodically jots down a note or two in incomprehensible handwriting.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 14, 2004)

Nodding in greeting as Daunte approached, Caleb pointed to the road ahead of them.

"Well I figure since the others are all wanting to get clean and stretch out some that we could get about 5 in and still meet them at a decent time. Any prefrences?"

_OOC: We can RP the run as much or as little as you all want, as I don't want to hold the game up with this little outing. Did it basically for more "life" in the char.._


----------



## Jarval (Feb 16, 2004)

(*OoC:* If everyone's ready to move on, I'll shift the scene to the tex-mex place.)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 16, 2004)

ooc: Hep.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 16, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> (*OoC:* If everyone's ready to move on, I'll shift the scene to the tex-mex place.)




Well, if someone comes to get Lisa, she'll be glad to go; otherwise, she'll still be toweling off when they get back.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 16, 2004)

ooc: And John won't leave without her.  So...

After waiting in the lobby for a span, John wonders where the others have gotten off to.  He drags himself out of his book and heads to the assorted rooms.

A polite knock.  "Hello?  Sorry to bother you, we were just going to head to get food once everyone was ready."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 16, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> ooc: And John won't leave without her.  So...
> 
> After waiting in the lobby for a span, John wonders where the others have gotten off to.  He drags himself out of his book and heads to the assorted rooms.
> 
> A polite knock.  "Hello?  Sorry to bother you, we were just going to head to get food once everyone was ready."




"Alright.  I'll be right out.  Where are we going?"

Within a minute, Lisa emerges, dressed in shorts and a t-shirt, her hair still dripping slightly.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 16, 2004)

"There's supposed to be a Mexican food place nearby.  That was the consensus, anyway."  He bows slightly, indicating ladies first.   "We just need to get Mick, and then we can meet Daunte and Caleb at the restaraunt."


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 16, 2004)

They run into Mick already on the way out. He's changed, but he hasn't showered. (Showers are for right before bedtime, and sometimes first thing in the morning. Otherwise, they just ain't right.) He grins in greeting. "Hey, guys. We off?"

A weighty-looking book-bag of some variety is slung over one shoulder and hangs at his side.

(He can't very well carry everything with him, but Mick definitely does not feel like leaving an expensive laptop behind in the motel room.)


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 17, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "Well I figure since the others are all wanting to get clean and stretch out some that we could get about 5 in and still meet them at a decent time. Any prefrences?"




"None in particular, I just need to bleed off some of this energy," Daunte admitted, demonstrating his point by jogging on the spot.  "I think we can head out by the park we passed earlier on our way in, cut back in left at the old fire station and right up to the restaurant.  That should get the blood moving, at least."

And with that he started off at a decent pace.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 17, 2004)

Anne pleads a headache, so stays in her and Lisa's room to get some sleep, but the rest of you head for the restaurant.  John, Lisa and Mick arrive a few minutes before the two joggers, giving them time to find a table.

Daunte and Caleb's run is refreshing after the long car journey.  The streets of Bavinton are almost empty, although there are a few people heading for the town's few bars and restaurants, enjoying the evening's mild weather.  You're ignored by pretty much everyone, only prompting some mildly curious looks from two old men sitting outside of a cafe.


_Febuary 28th, 2004. 8:26 PM. Marcones' Mexican Restaurant, Bavinton Keys, Florida._

Marcones' is small, welcoming place.  It's obviously one of the more popular places in Bavinton, with only two tables empty this Saturday night.

Once you're all seated, a Hispanic woman in her early twenties comes up to your table.

"Hi, I'm Eloisa.  Are you guys ready to order now, or do you want me to give you a bit of time?  Sorry it took a while to find you a table, but we're a bit packed out this evening."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 17, 2004)

"Howdy.  No worries about the table.  I'm all set- how about you two?"  John turns to the later arrivals.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 18, 2004)

Daunte slid into seat next to John.  "This table's perfect," he assures the waitress.  "Can we get a pitcher of water?"  He scrutinized the menu for a moment before returning his attention to Eloisa.  "Do you recommend anything?  How are your burritos?"


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 19, 2004)

Getting as comfortable as he can, Caleb looks around and sees that Anne is missing from their gathering. Hoping everything is all right with her, Caleb's stomach forces him to consentrate on the matter at hand.

"I'd love a Mic Ultra and chips ma'am. When the others are ready we can get the good stuff."

Smiling at her while she listens to the others, Caleb has to admit that so far it seems that Hoffman has given him a good crew to work with.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 19, 2004)

"I'll have some cheezy nachos.  I'm not too hungry.  And a ginger ale, if you have it."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 20, 2004)

"The chicken fajitas, please.  Oh, and a couple lemon wedges?"


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 20, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "I'd love a Mic Ultra and chips ma'am. When the others are ready we can get the good stuff."




"What exactly is a Mic Ultra, Caleb?" asks Daunte, scanning the menu.  "Sounds like maybe it's from the southern super-industrialized part of Mexico, the part I'm not so familiar with."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 26, 2004)

Eloisa quickly jots down your orders onto her notepad.



			
				loxmyth said:
			
		

> Daunte slid into seat next to John.  "This table's perfect," he assures the waitress.  "Can we get a pitcher of water?"  He scrutinized the menu for a moment before returning his attention to Eloisa.  "Do you recommend anything?  How are your burritos?"



"Our burritos are good."  She replies to Daunte's question.  "Personally, I'd recommend the chicken enchiladas, but everything on the menu is pretty great.  Although, since I work here, I might have a bit of a biased opinion."  She smiles at Daunte.

The restaurant door opens, and two men walk in.  One is in his late twenties, while the other is hitting his mid forties.  Both are dressed in the brown uniforms of the Sheriff's Office, and both take seats at a booth.  Eloisa waves happily at the older man, then returns her attention to your group.

"Alright then, will there be anything else?"  She asks, tapping her pen on the edge of the notebook.



*OoC:*


			
				loxmyth said:
			
		

> "What exactly is a Mic Ultra, Caleb?" asks Daunte, scanning the menu.  "Sounds like maybe it's from the southern super-industrialized part of Mexico, the part I'm not so familiar with."



(It is (at least as far as my Google-fu leads me to belive) a draft beer.  Of course, I could be totally wrong on this, so complain to the waitress and not me if the order's wrong... )


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 26, 2004)

"That's fine, thanks," says John with a smile, assuming no one else chimes in.  Once the waitress has left, he turns to the others.  "To business?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 26, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "That's fine, thanks," says John with a smile, assuming no one else chimes in.  Once the waitress has left, he turns to the others.  "To business?"




"Sure, but we might want to talk to those fellows over there," Lisa says, pointing to the sherrifs.  "I imagine we'll want to introduce ourselves sooner or later, and we might as well see what they can tell us."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 26, 2004)

"Hmm?  Oh!  I didn't notice them.  Yeah, not a bad idea."


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Our burritos are good."  She replies to Daunte's question.  "Personally, I'd recommend the chicken enchiladas, but everything on the menu is pretty great.  Although, since I work here, I might have a bit of a biased opinion."  She smiles at Daunte.




"Alright then," Daunte decides, leaning forward a bit in his chair, "sign me up for an order of chicken enchiladas."  When the waitress leaves, he joins in the conversation.

"So let's go talk to them," he suggests, then stands and does exactly that.  "Hey there, I take it you fellows are with the Sherrif's department?  I'm with Animal Control and I'm wondering if either of you two are the Sherrif or knows where he's at?"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 28, 2004)

Both men look up from their own conversation as Daunte speaks.  The older man suddenly takes more of an interest at the words 'Animal Control'.

"So, you the people they were sending down from Atlanta?"  He asks.  "I'm Sheriff Barrington, at his is Deputy Howard.  Good to see they're taking some action about this bear problem we're having."  He extends a hand to Daunte


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 4, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "So, you the people they were sending down from Atlanta?"  He asks.  "I'm Sheriff Barrington, at his is Deputy Howard.  Good to see they're taking some action about this bear problem we're having."  He extends a hand to Daunte




"Yup, that is we," Daunte confirms, taking the Sheriff's hand and giving a firm, short shake.  "I'm Spinks, Daunte Spinks, by the way.  So, can you fill us in on what's going on?"  He asks, glancing cautiously at the deputy.  "Where have the bear attacks been taking place?  Are there any forested areas around that a bear could take refuge in?"


----------



## Jarval (Mar 4, 2004)

"Good to meet you, Mr Spinks."  Sheriff Barrington says, looking as if a great weight has been taken from his shoulders.  

"We have got some woodland to the north of the town, and that's where the first attack took place."  Deputy Howard chips in.  "Second attack was just on the outskirts of town, right beside the road.  A truck driver found the body less than an hour after it'd been killed."

"Yeah, it's been a nasty business for sure."  Barrington adds.  "But it might be better if we talked about this with the case files in front of us.  If you don't mind working late, I could take you and your colleagues to the station once you've finished your meal here."  The Sheriff meets Daunted's glaze as he speaks, giving an almost imperceptible warning nod toward Deputy Howard.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 5, 2004)

Taking a deep pull from his beer while the others talked to the uniformed men, Caleb felt a familiar passing moment of regret from a time that seemed like an eternity ago. He could almost feel the polyester-cotton mix of the uniform against his skin, and the comforting weight of his "smokey bear" hat on his head.

_~Snap out of it Finn...Hoffman never forced you to step into the shadows, you did it yourself...~_

Focusing back in on the conversation, Caleb hoped the files at the station would help point the group in the right direction.

"I think that perhaps we could get the order changed to go, and we could eat while you filled us in. Perhaps a call to the dispatcher could make sure the files were all pulled when we get there."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 5, 2004)

John sits, in silence but smiling friendily.  He's social enough, but also has no idea how to relate to a pair of southern policeman, being an New England liberal, himself... best to stay quiet and let Daunte handle it.  He looks like he knows what he's doing.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Mar 5, 2004)

Mick takes a sip of his lemonade (!), looks around at those still seated at the table, and shrugs. "Well, I don't feel particularly rushed, but if it saves us time it saves us time. So, 's it sound like a plan? "

(OOC-sorry for the absenteeism.)


----------



## Jarval (Mar 6, 2004)

"Now that's some smart thinking."  Sheriff Barrington looks approvingly at Caleb.  "You folks go fix your order, and I'll make the call so the files'll be waiting for us when we arrive."

"You need me to come along?"  Deputy Howard asks, sounding less than thrilled at the idea of working late.

"Nope, I'm sure I can handle a bit of paperwork by myself."  Sheriff Barrington slaps the Deputy on the shoulder in an amused manner.  "Get yourself something to eat Dan.  Oh, and tell Eloisa to phone her mother if she's goin' to be back late.  You know how Paula worries."

Grabbing his hat from the table, Sheriff Barrington places it carefully back into his head, then looks at you all.

"So, you folks ready to head on out?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 6, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "So, you folks ready to head on out?"




"As soon as our food gets here," Lisa says, rising to greet the sherrif.  "Lisa Taylor.  Pleased to meet you."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 8, 2004)

Nodding his thanks at the Sheriff's words, Caleb quickly finishes his beer and waits for the others to get their food, making a mental note to get the chips and salsa to go.

_~Brilliant plan Einstein, you should have remembered to order food with your brew..._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 8, 2004)

John, noting the others are introducing themselves, stands and offers his hand.  "John Parkinson," he says.  "Nice to meet you."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 10, 2004)

"Pleased to meet you to, Miss Taylor, Mr Parkinson."  Sheriff Barrington shakes both offered hands firmly.  "You folks got your own car, or do you want me to drive you'll to the station?  I guess you might not feel like driving if you've come all the way down from Atlanta."

Eloisa returns with your food, now packed to go.  She passes it over, then turns to the Sheriff.

"So, can I get you anything Uncle, or did mom send you by to check up on me?"  She asks with a raised eyebrow.  "I swear, she still treats me like I was fifteen..."

"I was going to order, but these good people have got business I need to attend to.  I'll drop by and grab something to eat if we're finished before you close up."  Sheriff Barrington smiles at Eloisa.  "And your mother has always been one to worry.  She fretted over me every time I scraped a knee or got in a fight."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 10, 2004)

John smiles with geniuine warmth at the interaction between uncle and niece.  _Nice people_ he thinks.  "We should probably just take our own car.  Easier on you when we want to come back."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 11, 2004)

Nodding his head in agreement with John, Caleb reaches down and grabs the small plastic bowl holding the chips.

"I promise your uncle will bring this back ma'am."

Reaching into his wallet, Caleb pulls two twenties from inside and places it on the table, waving away the need for any change.

"Thank you ma'am."

Moving towards the door, Caleb will hold it until for the others before heading to the van.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 11, 2004)

Daunte scoops up his order of enchiladas, thanking Eloisa by leaving a healthy tip - not quite as large as Caleb's though; he's still on a student's budget.  "Well then, I guess duty calls?" he says to the others, and heads for the van.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 11, 2004)

OOC: Caleb was trying to pay for everyone's meal, but now she is going to get a really big tip..*L*


----------



## Jarval (Mar 12, 2004)

"Hey, you can keep it!"  Eloisa says as Caleb takes the chip bowl, looking with near disbelief at the combination of his and Daunte's tips.  "If working late means you bring people like this here, you ought to do it every night!"  She grins at her uncle.

"And you folks have a good stay here in Bavington, you hear me?"  She adds to you, the smile still on her lips.  "I hope your work with my uncle goes well."

Leading you out of the restaurant, Sheriff Barrington makes his way over to the patrol car parked in the lot outside.  He turns to speak to you all.

"You just follow me, and we'll be at the station in no time.  And we'll be able to talk about your real business."  He says, placing heavy emphasis on the word 'real'.  He starts his car, and waits for you to clamber into the van, before starting off along the street.

Three minutes of driving almost empty streets later, and you're parked outside of Bavington's small police station.  Sheriff Barrington leads you in, picking up a couple of files from the dispatcher before making his way to his office.  He pushes the door shut, takes a seat, and leans over his desk towards you.

"You're the folks from the Hoffmann Institute, right?"  His voice is filled with poorly concealed excitement.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 12, 2004)

John nods, amused that their presence causes such excitement.  _Congrats.  Being an agent of a super-secret occult orginization is probably considered a damn sight cooler than being a college professor._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 12, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Sheriff Barrington leads you in, picking up a couple of files from the dispatcher before making his way to his office.  He pushes the door shut, takes a seat, and leans over his desk towards you.
> 
> "You're the folks from the Hoffmann Institute, right?"  His voice is filled with poorly concealed excitement.




Lisa masks her surprise, saying only "I take it that someone's filled you in on the full situation?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 12, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Right.  We're sending you in as an Animal Control team, along with the paperwork to back that up.  Local law enforcement should be cooperative, and *the Sherif of Bavinton Keys knows enough that we've told him you're coming.*  On Institute business, so you should get any help you need.  Please be aware that none of the rest of the local police force has a clue about our work, so be discreet.




I was a little surprised myself, so I went back to double check and found this.  Just so everyone remembers.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2004)

Nodding his head in agreement, Caleb looked to the folders on the Sheriff's desk and then back to the Sheriff.

"Hoffman is more than a little worried about the attacks, but we are hoping that with your help and assistance, we can find out what is going on around here."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 14, 2004)

"Yeah, I've been filled in."  Sheriff Barrington replies to Lisa.  "Someone called from your Atlanta office just over a fortnight ago to tell me there might be something up.  They told me that shooting whatever's eating folks might not do any good, so I'm kept my people from investigating this too much.  So, you all go any ideas as to what's roaming around the woods?"

He passes a file over to Caleb as he speaks.

"That's the coroner's report on our latest victim.  There are some photographs of the body in there, but I'll warn you you'll need a strong stomach to look at them.  Dan... sorry, that's Deputy Howard, almost lost his lunch when he saw the body, and that boy's never sick."  He leans back in his chair, causing it to creek alarmingly.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 15, 2004)

Daunte takes the report and immediately passes it on to someone who can make some sense of the medical jargon.  Besides, he's not too keen on having a bloody reminder of exactly what the thing they're hunting can do.  "Well, we need to find this thing as fast as possible," he decides, pacing and tapping this lower lip as he thinks.  "From what you've told us, it's been hanging around the outskirts of town.  Have you noticed any patterns, anything out of the ordinary?  Besides the fact, of course, that we are talking about a bear attack in Florida."

No doubt there are answers in the report, but Daunte would prefer to hear them from the sheriff.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 20, 2004)

"What, other than both killin's happening on a full moon night, you mean?"  Sheriff Barrington laughs nervously.  Daunte's pretty sure that the Sheriff is rather more unnerved by the idea of something supernatural stalking the woods than he'd like to let on.

"Yeah, there was one other thing, although we've been kind of keeping it quiet.  Both the folks that... whatever it is... killed went out to the woods to shoot up.  I'm sure you understand that we don't like to let it get out that we've got coke addicts in these parts.  Makes the tourists a bit jumpy..."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 20, 2004)

John frowns and glances at Daunte, trying to remember if there was anything in either lycanthrope's file about drug addiction, or failing that, pulls the file out of his backpack and looks through them himself.  He'll ask the Sheriff what he knows about either of the suspects, once he's done chasing this thought down.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 20, 2004)

Lisa seems content to let the others talk for now, but is writing everything down on her PDA, stylus slashing away.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 21, 2004)

Caleb looked at the torn bodies in the pictures and remembered a time when such a sight would have also reduced him to retching in a corner, but the past few years with Hoffman tore away all such humane reactions leaving only a clinical eye in their place.

"Well, it could be the victims made themselves easier targets when they entered the woods to feed their habit. However, we will keep that information to ourselves as we do not wish to cause any undo attention to any around here."

Looking back at the bodies in the pictures, Caleb hoped that they could catch whoever/whatever this was before it struck again as the only thing more frightening than a seriel killer was a supernatural one.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 22, 2004)

Pulling the files out of his backpack, John thumbs through looking for any drug references.  Rachel Silver is clean (perhaps only to be expected from an ex-Institute agent), but Kyle Roberts does have a couple of convictions for possession, one marihuana and one heroin.

Passing the names by Sheriff Barrington, he only recognises Rachel's.

"Oh yeah, I kinda know her.  She's with the Institute, right?  She was looking into a case back when I was working in Jacksonville.  It was her team that, uh, let me in on what really goes on."  He smiles slightly as he says this, obviously delighted to be involved with a secret organization.

"She live about five miles up the highway from here.  I can probably find her address for you, if you need it.  Never heard of the guy, though.  Anyone I should know?"

"And yeah, I'd be glad if you could keep the whole drug thing under your hats for now.  The town council's been leanin' on me to keep it quiet."


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 23, 2004)

Daunte catches John's look.  "So _both_ the victims were shooting up?  You know what they say about coincidences, right?"  He moves to look over John's shoulder, scanning the files quickly.  "Do we have an address on this Kyle Roberts fellow?  Could be that injecting drugs directly into his body wasn't enough for him, and he's escalated to getting his fix filtered through people.  Or maybe we have a vigilante on our hands, taking it upon themselves to rid the streets of Bavington Keys of druggies.  What do you all think?"

Turning to the sheriff, he nods.  "Yeah, pull up her file too.  If she's clean she can probably help us out, right?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 23, 2004)

"Kyle's the wrong animal, though," points out John.  "Combined with the fact that Rachel seems clean as a wistle, my guess is that we've got an unregistered lycanthrope running around."  John shrugs.  "We'll want to interview them both, just to be sure, but that's what I think."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

"Even though Kyle's form may not be of a bear, he is still a good lead on the drug angle. We can go speak to him, see what he knows and go from there. Perhaps even talk to a few of his suppliers to see if they have gotten any new customers lately that struck them as a little off."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2004)

Booting up the computer on his desk, Sheriff Barrington quickly prints off Rachel Silver's current address, passing it over to Caleb.  He finds to his surprise that it doesn't match the one listed in Rachel's Hoffmann file.

"You telling me we've got two of these lycani... lycon... wearcritters running around there parts?"  Sheriff Barrington cuts across Caleb's line of thought.  "We're quite the hotbed of monster activity by the sound of things.  Guess it must be something in the water."  He laughs.

"Anyhow, if you have any luck getting a lead on the dealers 'round here, drop me a line, you hear?  We've been having problems getting anyone to tell us anything, and the dealers themselves seem to be being mighty cautious.

"Anyway, there anything else I can do for you folks?  And where can I get in touch with you if I need to?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Booting up the computer on his desk, Sheriff Barrington quickly prints off Rachel Silver's current address, passing it over to Caleb.  He finds to his surprise that it doesn't match the one listed in Rachel's Hoffmann file.
> 
> "You telling me we've got two of these lycani... lycon... wearcritters running around there parts?"  Sheriff Barrington cuts across Caleb's line of thought.  "We're quite the hotbed of monster activity by the sound of things.  Guess it must be something in the water."  He laughs.
> 
> ...




Lisa gives her own cell phone number, and those of any other group members she has stored.  "Cell phones aren't terribly secure, so we shouldn't say too much over them, but they're a lot more convenient than a land line."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 27, 2004)

"Thanks for all your help, sir," says John, still going through the files.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 29, 2004)

"We'll definitely let you know about the dealers, when we track them down," Daunte assures the sheriff.  Turning to John, he nods.  "Good catch, forgot that Kyle wasn't the same type of werecritter.  So, shall we go pay these folks a visit?  We can read the files on the drive over."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 29, 2004)

"Sounds like a plan."  John stuffs the paper back into the file and rises.  "Thanks again for the help."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 30, 2004)

"Thanks."  Sheriff Barrington quickly jots down the numbers on a slip of paper, and places it in a drawer in his desk.  He shakes hands firmly with each of you, then passes Lisa a card.

"That's got my own cell number on it, and the station's number.  You give me a call if you need anything."  He says as he shows you out of his office.  You quickly find your own way out of the station to the small parking lot outside.


(*OoC:*  It's now 9:32 PM.  Are you heading back to the Oak Hill Motel or paying Rachel or Kyle a rather late night visit?)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 30, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> (*OoC:*  It's now 9:32 PM.  Are you heading back to the Oak Hill Motel or paying Rachel or Kyle a rather late night visit?)




"It's been a long day.  I vote we head back to the motel and grab some sleep."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 30, 2004)

"Yeah," said John, smiling slightly as he discards the idea of putting any meaning on who the Sheriff handed the card.  "Sounds like a plan."


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 30, 2004)

"I guess so," Daunte reluctantly agrees.  He had hoped to move as quickly as possible on this, so as not to give anyone any chance to prepare for their arrival.  But it _had_ been a long day, and he had to admit to himself that thinking the culprit might catch wind of them and high tail it in the next eight or so hours was highly paranoid.  "Back to the hotel it is, then."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 31, 2004)

"Give me one second guys..."

Taking the files over to the copier, Caleb quickly burned a copy for him to look over tonight at the hotel.

"It never hurts to have another set to look over."

Getting in the van with the others, his mind quickly began sorting everything they had learned so far.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 3, 2004)

Once Caleb has finished his photocopying, you return to the motel, bedding down for a an early night...


_Febuary 29th, 2004. 8:17 AM. Oak Hill Motel Restaurant, Bavinton Keys, Florida._

The night passes uneventfully, and you gather in the small restaurant attached to the motel for breakfast.  Other than yourselves, the restaurant is empty apart from the sounds drifting through from the kitchen of the cook whistling happily to himself.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 3, 2004)

"Shall we talk to Rachel first?  I'd guess she's going to be more cooperative, and best to get the easy part out of the way."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 4, 2004)

John yawns and scowls at his Coffee.  He doesn't like coffee- always takes it with lots of sugar and creme- but he was foolish and stayed up until past midnight reading.  Ah well.  He looks up when he hears someone speak.

"Oh?  Sorry, a little tired just now.  Yes, I'd have to agree with you."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 5, 2004)

"Sounds good to me. The sooner we can get some solid leads on whoever is behind this, the better I will feel about this whole thing."

Pouring his second cup of coffee while he waits for the others to come down, Caleb hopes the day will bring them positive results.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 8, 2004)

Annoyingly chipper for the time of day, Daunte cheerfully gives a big thumbs up to the others.  "Cooperative witnesses make Daunte smile," he says, flipping through the sports section of the local newspaper.  "Why didn't I put some money on the Sens?  Murderized Buffalo, 7 to 1: who'd a thunk it?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 9, 2004)

Lisa winces at the butchery Daunte has commited on the English language, but refrains from comment: he may be joking.  Dear God, let him be joking.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 9, 2004)

"I'm sorry, you just exceeded my limited knowledge of sports.  The Sens?"


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 12, 2004)

Daunte lowers the paper, shrugging slightly.  "Sorry, I sometimes forget that not everyone's a hockey fan.  Even though they should be."  He gives John a wink at that.  "Anyway, I was refering to the Ottawa Senators.  They're a better team than Buffalo, that's for sure, but a six point spread... guess they're really hungry for the cup this year."  He seems to remember where he is, then folds the paper up and picks up his mug of tea.

"But we're here to question witnesses, not discuss the greatest sport the world has ever known, right?  I'll just go get a refill and then we can get on the road."  And he gets up to do exactly that.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 13, 2004)

"Righteo."  John distastefully finishes off his own coffee and rises.  "Who's driving?"


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 13, 2004)

Standing to refill his own travel mug, Caleb stretches the last of the stiffness from his body.

"Point me in the right direction and I will."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2004)

_(*OoC:* I'm going to be away from EN World until the 23rd.  Sorry about any problems this might cause, but I've got quite a build up of RL stuff to deal with :\

This is a fairly good point to take a short break (at least we're not in the middle of a combat), and once I'm the other side of these problems, I should be able to get back to posting more often.  I know my posting has been a bit erratic over the last month or two, but I'm really enjoying running this game and look forwards to getting it back onto a more regular posting schedule.

See you all in a week's time  )_


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 24, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Standing to refill his own travel mug, Caleb stretches the last of the stiffness from his body.
> 
> "Point me in the right direction and I will."




"Then I'm calling shotgun," Daunte puts in quickly.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2004)

_Febuary 29th, 2004. 9:04 AM. Rachel Silver's residence, 30 minutes outside of Bavinton Keys._

Like the day before, the weather this morning is surprisingly good.  Pleasantly warm sunshine greets you as you walk out of the motel.  Thirty minutes of driving later, and you've found the address given to you by Sheriff Barrington.

It's a small but expensive-looking house set some distance back from the main road.  The large garden is neatly kept, with a child's swing and a sandpit closer to the house.  You can't see any signs of activity in or around the house.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> _Febuary 29th, 2004. 9:04 AM. Rachel Silver's residence, 30 minutes outside of Bavinton Keys._
> 
> Like the day before, the weather this morning is surprisingly good.  Pleasantly warm sunshine greets you as you walk out of the motel.  Thirty minutes of driving later, and you've found the address given to you by Sheriff Barrington.
> 
> It's a small but expensive-looking house set some distance back from the main road.  The large garden is neatly kept, with a child's swing and a sandpit closer to the house.  You can't see any signs of activity in or around the house.




As soon as the car is parked, Lisa climbs out and walks up the drive to the door.  She puts on her "friendly and helpful public servant" smile and rings the doorbell.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 25, 2004)

Getting out of the car, Caleb looks at the house and can't help but think about how nice it is.

_~Exactly what she always dreamed about...I had promised her one someday...~_

Forcing the dark thoughts away, Caleb fell in behind Lisa and stood to her side and waited with the others to see who was home.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 27, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> As soon as the car is parked, Lisa climbs out and walks up the drive to the door.  She puts on her "friendly and helpful public servant" smile and rings the doorbell.




Daunte followed the other two, coming to stop beside Lisa.  "Nice place," he observes, looking over the sturdy architecture with an impressed eye.  "Wonder how long I'll have to work for the Institute to afford a house like this?"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 29, 2004)

*Febuary 29th, 2004. 9:06 AM. Rachel Silver's residence.*

Lisa presses firmly on the doorbell, creating a loud buzzing sound somewhere within the house.

"Hold on, I'll be with you in a moment."  A female voice calls from inside, and a minute later the door is opened by an attractive brunette woman in her early thirties.  She's dressed in a red bathrobe, and her hair is dripping wet.

"Hi."  She says in a friendly tone.  "Can I help you folks?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 30, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Lisa presses firmly on the doorbell, creating a loud buzzing sound somewhere within the house.
> 
> "Hold on, I'll be with you in a moment."  A female voice calls from inside, and a minute later the door is opened by an attractive brunette woman in her early thirties.  She's dressed in a red bathrobe, and her hair is dripping wet.
> 
> "Hi."  She says in a friendly tone.  "Can I help you folks?"




Lisa smiles, saying "We're with Animal Control.  Doctor Hoffman thought we should probably talk to you.  May we come in?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 30, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> Daunte followed the other two, coming to stop beside Lisa.  "Nice place," he observes, looking over the sturdy architecture with an impressed eye.  "Wonder how long I'll have to work for the Institute to afford a house like this?"




_Or how long you have to work at the Hoffman before they buy you a nice headstone..._  John frowns.  The morbid thought is out of place this morning, hovering on the cusp of what will doubtlessly be, meteorlogically speaking of nothing else, a remarkably good day.  



> A female voice calls from inside, and a minute later the door is opened by an attractive brunette woman in her early thirties. She's dressed in a red bathrobe, and her hair is dripping wet.




He blinks as the door opens, coming out of his own mind.  He fights back a small smile as yet another thought, which is not only innapropriate but at complete cross purposes to the first, occurs to him, this one involving the situation's resemblance to a paticularly bizzare member of that fabled genre, the _Penthouse_ letter.  John had never seen an actual example, but it had been invoked to humorous effect often enough in his presence that he was familiar with the style.  _I'd never thought I'd be writing to you.  This one time I was in Florida, working for a top-secret supernatural orginization.  We were going about question witnesses when who should answer the door...._

Lost in his own admittedly bizzare thoughts, John lets Lisa do the talking.


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2004)

The woman's smile vanishes at the word "Hoffman", to be replaced by a slightly worried frown.

"Ah, you're from the Institute?  I thought I might be seeing Hoffman agents before long.  You'd better come in.  After all, this isn't really the sort of thing to discuss on the doorstep..."  She opens the door a little wider, gesturing for you to enter the house.

The door leads into a short, tastefully decorated tiled hallway.  The scattering of children's toys at the end of the hallway looks a little at odds with the decor, but before you can comment, the woman's ushered you through into a stylish sitting room.  A large leather couch sits in the center of the room, while three lounge chairs of the same style surround a small glass coffee table.

"If you could wait here for just one moment, I'll go and get dressed."  The woman says.  "I was having a swim when you got here.  I'll only be a moment."  Without waiting for a reply, she pulls the door closed, and you hear the sounds of her making her way upstairs.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 2, 2004)

John hesitates a moment, and then perches cautiously on the edge of one end of the couch.  He looks around.  "I don't think the file mentioned children," he says after a moment.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 2, 2004)

"I don't remember kids, either, but the file might not be quite up to date.  It's not important to the mission, so it shouldn't be anything to worry about."  _Just that incomplete information here might mean more important things were left out, too._


----------



## loxmyth (May 3, 2004)

"Let's not get too jumpy here," Daunte tells the others.  "Maybe it's not her kid.  Maybe it's her kid sister, or her nephew, or whatever.  Or maybe they're her toys.  And either way, Lisa's right.  There shouldn't be anything to worry about.  She's ex-Hoffman, right?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 3, 2004)

"We don't know how much is Hoffman, and how much is ex.  She wasn't exactly thrilled when we told her who we were with."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 4, 2004)

"Mmm."  John shifts nervously on his perch, beating a soft tatoo on his thigh with his fingers.  _Lisa's sharp.  Or a little on the parnoid side.  It is also entirely within the realm of possiblity that the two are not mutually exlusive, or, indeed, entirely complimentary...._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 4, 2004)

Lisa smiles at John.  "Sure, I'm a little suspicious, but remember, I was a reporter.  I was paid to be suspicious."  _Wait.  Did he actually say that bit about paranoia, or am I just thinking too hard?_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 4, 2004)

John blinks.  _Did I actually say that bit about paranoia?  No, I suppose my manner betrayed me._  He smiles slightly.  "I'm sorry.  My mind is perhaps ill suited to cloak-and-dagger."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 4, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> John blinks.  _Did I actually say that bit about paranoia?  No, I suppose my manner betrayed me._  He smiles slightly.  "I'm sorry.  My mind is perhaps ill suited to cloak-and-dagger."




"It's looking more like terrycloth bathrobe and nail file, but that's fine by me.  Can't say I'm all that fond of having sharp metal things stuck into me."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 4, 2004)

"No experience, myself," jokes John, relaxing somewhat but still not doing anything more than sitting on the edge of the couch.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 4, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "No experience, myself," jokes John, relaxing somewhat but still not doing anything more than sitting on the edge of the couch.




"You're not missing anything.  Trust me."  Lisa's usual humour is surprisingly absent for a moment, then she collects herself.  "So, got any theories as to what's going on?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 4, 2004)

John pauses momentarily in discomfort and opens his mouth as if to comment, but Lisa has changed the subject and he follows her.  He's been thinking for a while about this, and he's fairly certain he's gotten as far as he can with the data he has.

"Well, here's what we know: a bear, or something in the shape of a bear, killed two people near the full moon.  It might have been an actual bear, but the facts are that they're non-native to the area, there were no bear escapes, and that it's difficult to just miss a bear if there is one.  Also the timing.

"There are two lycanthropes in the area.  One's the wrong species, so he's out as a suspect, although he might have some idea of what's going on.  The other's the right species, but took the supressants."  John frowns.  "Something to check, whether we have more than her word on that." He then shrugs.  "But she has no motive not to take them."

"So if it was most likely a lycanthrope and none of the local ones fit, then it must be an out-of-towner.  We check for people who arrived before the full moon before the attacks and didn't leave until after.  Or are still around."  He leans forward, resting his elbows on his knees and his chin on his folded hands.  "What do you think?  Does it all work?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 4, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> John pauses momentarily in discomfort and opens his mouth as if to comment, but Lisa has changed the subject and he follows her.  He's been thinking for a while about this, and he's fairly certain he's gotten as far as he can with the data he has.
> 
> "Well, here's what we know: a bear, or something in the shape of a bear, killed two people near the full moon.  It might have been an actual bear, but the facts are that they're non-native to the area, there were no bear escapes, and that it's difficult to just miss a bear if there is one.  Also the timing.
> 
> ...




"And here I was hoping for some wild speculation to pass the time.  You're right, in part; it's got to be someone from out of town, but they might not actually be in town publicly.  If I were prone to turning into a bear and eating people, I'd probably not go to a hotel.  Either a friend's, if I had one, or just camp out in the woods, given the mild climate."


----------



## Verbatim (May 4, 2004)

Caleb had fallen silent as his eyes rested upon the children's toys in the room and once more his memories threatened to derail his thoughts and pull him into the abyss he constantly fought with.

Pulling his eyes upwards and to the others, Caleb listened as John put his theory on the table and waited a moment before speaking.

"There is another dark horse possibility to consider also. What if the lycanthrope we seek is a local, but has recently became afflicted? Anyone who goes of town opens themselves up for possible contamination if their luck turns sour. Granted it is a bit far fetched, but still something we shouldn't rule totally out just yet."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 4, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Caleb had fallen silent as his eyes rested upon the children's toys in the room and once more his memories threatened to derail his thoughts and pull him into the abyss he constantly fought with.
> 
> Pulling his eyes upwards and to the others, Caleb listened as John put his theory on the table and waited a moment before speaking.
> 
> "There is another dark horse possibility to consider also. What if the lycanthrope we seek is a local, but has recently became afflicted? Anyone who goes of town opens themselves up for possible contamination if their luck turns sour. Granted it is a bit far fetched, but still something we shouldn't rule totally out just yet."




Lisa's voice drops to a murmur as she adds "And, we must not forget, there is a contagious werebear in town.  She wouldn't even necessarily know she transmitted it; if it's bloodborne, there are a couple ways besides an attack that could spread it."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 4, 2004)

"Or hereditary," says John, looking down at the carpet, then frowning.  "Come to that, I can't recall if it's bite-only transfered, or blood and saliva, or what."

Just bites?  Bites only in werebear form?  What's the deal?


----------



## loxmyth (May 4, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Or hereditary," says John, looking down at the carpet, then frowning.  "Come to that, I can't recall if it's bite-only transfered, or blood and saliva, or what."
> 
> Just bites?  Bites only in werebear form?  What's the deal?




"Davis mentioned that registered lycanthropes aren't allowed to give blood, so I'm guessing that's at least a factor," Daunte reminded the others, rubbing the back of his neck and pacing slowly as he mulled things over in his mind.  "Which means if the theoretical child _is_ hers, it could have been passed on through birth.  Now obviously, I don't know how the transformation actually works, but assuming that you change into an animal of equivalent age, he'd still be a cub and not been able to inflict the damage.  Could he have passed it on to someone else accidentally?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 4, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> "Davis mentioned that registered lycanthropes aren't allowed to give blood, so I'm guessing that's at least a factor," Daunte reminded the others, rubbing the back of his neck and pacing slowly as he mulled things over in his mind.  "Which means if the theoretical child _is_ hers, it could have been passed on through birth.  Now obviously, I don't know how the transformation actually works, but assuming that you change into an animal of equivalent age, he'd still be a cub and not been able to inflict the damage.  Could he have passed it on to someone else accidentally?"




"There are other ways of passing on bloodborne diseases besides blood-to-blood contact.  Making the kid in the first place, for example."


----------



## loxmyth (May 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "There are other ways of passing on bloodborne diseases besides blood-to-blood contact.  Making the kid in the first place, for example."




"Point," Daunte concedes, raising a single eyebrow in realization.  "Yikes.  As if the dating scene wasn't rough enough these days, you gotta watch out for supernatural STDs."


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2004)

The conversation is interrupted by the sound of someone walking down the stairs, and a moment later the woman opens the sitting room's door.  She's now dressed in a smart blue polo-neck sweater, and a pair of dark grey trousers.  Her hair's tied back in a ponytail, and has been partially dried.

"Sorry for the hold up."  She takes a seat in one of the leather chairs.  "I wasn't really expecting visitors today.  So, why are you here?"




			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Just bites?  Bites only in werebear form?  What's the deal?



_(*OoC:* As far as you can tell from the files you've been given, lycanthropy can be transferred by bite or by blood.  There's nothing in the files that rules in or out transmission by sexual contact.)_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 5, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> The conversation is interrupted by the sound of someone walking down the stairs, and a moment later the woman opens the sitting room's door.  She's now dressed in a smart blue polo-neck sweater, and a pair of dark grey trousers.  Her hair's tied back in a ponytail, and has been partially dried.
> 
> "Sorry for the hold up."  She takes a seat in one of the leather chairs.  "I wasn't really expecting visitors today.  So, why are you here?"




"There have been a couple of bear attacks recently; the Institute thinks it's a werebear.  They wanted us to see if you, being a local who'd recognize the signs, had any who it might be.  There's also a possibility that you might have transmitted it accidentally; even something as small as dental work could theoretically have done it, if there was blood-blood contact."


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2004)

"Well, I've not really noticed anything out of the ordinary.  Other than the killings, of course, but no-one seems to be acting odd or anything.  Not that I'd really know, I don't get out much."  Rachel smiles, seeming to relax slightly at Lisa's question.

"I'm pretty sure there's not been a chance for transmission, the Institute made sure I was careful about things like that.  But I can give you the name of my doctor and dentist if that'll help?  I didn't realize it was quite so contagious..."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 8, 2004)

"No more than any other blood-borne disease, as I understand," says John, trying to offer some comfort.  "We're just trying to exhaust all the leads we have."


----------



## Verbatim (May 8, 2004)

Caleb listened quietly as the others began questioning Rachel. While he had questions he would ask should they overlook something in his mind, for the most part, polite questioning was not his forte.

_~Bad cop is the role I think they defined it as, something I doubt they will need with her...~_

Taking out his notebook, Caleb waits to write down the numbers to the dentist and doctor for a little discreet investigating on their recent activities.

_~Just to be safe...~_


----------



## Jarval (May 11, 2004)

"Yeah, I guess."  Rachel smiles at John, but doesn't seem much mollified by his words.  "And I understand that you've got to ask these questions.  I was doing the same thing not so long ago.  How are things at the Institute these days?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 11, 2004)

John shrugs.  "We haven't been with the institute long, but I expect much as always.  They have a most fascinating library."  He smiles in recollection.  "Quite the collection."


----------



## loxmyth (May 12, 2004)

"Yes, the institute keeps us busy," Daunte added, throwing a sideways look at John.  It was hard for Daunte to understand, but his friend really seemed to _love_ books.  And while Daunte didn't mind reading - he was training to be a lawyer after all - he didn't understand how someone would actually spend their time doing it if they didn't have to.  "Anyway, we know this has got to be tough, so we'll try to get through our questions as quickly as we can.  We were hoping you could give us any insight into the murders, something we've overlooked.  Are you aware of any other... ursine lycanthropes acting in the area?"


----------



## Jarval (May 18, 2004)

"Good, I'm glad to hear that things haven't changed much.  I never really spent all that much time in the library, but it's pretty extensive."




			
				loxmyth said:
			
		

> "... We were hoping you could give us any insight into the murders, something we've overlooked.  Are you aware of any other... ursine lycanthropes acting in the area?"



Rachel shakes her head.

"No, not heard a thing.  I'm out of the loop on all things supernatural now, so all I know is what I've read in the papers.  Given that they're saying 'escaped bear' rather than werebear, I think it's safe to say they don't know the full story..."  She smiles again, seeming to relax a little more.

"Sorry, I've been a bit abrupt with you so far.  Can I get any of you a drink?  I guess anything alcoholic's off the list, given you're on duty, but I've got tea or coffee.  Or I've probably got cola, if you want a soft drink."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 18, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Can I get any of you a drink?  I guess anything alcoholic's off the list, given you're on duty, but I've got tea or coffee.  Or I've probably got cola, if you want a soft drink."




"Tea would be wonderful, thank you.  Have you heard about anyone moving into the area recently, or is there much of a migrant population?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 19, 2004)

"Tea would be excellent," says John, smiling at the offer of his favorite bit of anglophilia.  He listens to the questions being asked, waiting to say his own piece if he feels something's been missed.


----------



## Verbatim (May 19, 2004)

At the mention of a beverage, Caleb smiled at the offer.

"Some coffee would be great if you have any. If not, just some water please."


----------



## Jarval (May 22, 2004)

"Oh, there's been a lot of people moving in over the last few months.  I think some company has opened a new factory or something nearby.  They're still building houses to keep up."  Rachel answers Lisa.

"Coffee's not a problem."  She assures Caleb.  Rachel makes her way out of the lounge, and you hear the sound of someone filling a kettle coming from the kitchen.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 23, 2004)

"The population influx from the factory will prove problematic," predicts John glumly, unconciously revealing himself to be the sort of person who uses phrases like "population influx" in casual conversation.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 23, 2004)

"That's likely where our problem comes from; the trick is to figure out who.  If you don't mind me asking, are there any things besides a blood test that can give away an ursine lycanthrope, maybe something behavioural?"


----------



## Jarval (May 23, 2004)

_There are a couple of notes on behavioural changes in the Hoffmann files you've been given.  Wearbears (the file was obviously written before the memo on correct terminology made the rounds...) have a tendency to be more aggressive than normal humans, especially when they perceive themselves to be threatened.  They also tend to be lethargic during the winter months, and many become significantly overweight._


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2004)

"The problem with the paranormal is that many have became so skilled at masking what they are, it is easier to go after someone completely innocent thinking you are on the trail of the right person. At least, that has been my observation."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 26, 2004)

"Oddly enough, our host doesn't seem to display any of the signs we're supposed to look out for."


----------



## loxmyth (May 26, 2004)

Daunte frowns, crossing his arms while tapping at his upper lip absently.  "Well, looks like we just widened the net," he sighs.  "I suggest we go get the background on these people and then start sorting through the ones most likely to have come here by way of bear country.  Sound good?"


----------



## Verbatim (May 27, 2004)

Nodding his head and sighing slightly, Caleb knows that their search was not going to be an easy one.

"Square one seems as good as any at the moment."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 27, 2004)

"Thank you for your time, Rachel.  Gentlemen, shall we leave and begin our search?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 27, 2004)

"Thanks for the tea, ma'am.  Oh!"  John takes out a notebook and scribbles down his cell phone number and room number at the inn.  "If you need to get a hold of us."


----------



## Jarval (May 27, 2004)

Febuary 29th, 2004. 9:31 AM. Rachel Silver's residence. 

"Glad to help.  And thanks for the number, I'll call you if I hear anything."  Rachel leads you out of the front door.  "Good luck with your search.  Hopefully you'll find whatever's doing this before the next full moon."

You make your way back down the drive to the waiting van.  The sun's climbed higher in the sky, but a few clouds can be seen on the horizon.


_(*OoC:*  Where do you all want to go now?)_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 28, 2004)

"Do we want to go back to the hotel and hash things out a bit more?  Or. maybe, we could drop by the sherrif's office, see if he has anything of note on any of the new factory workers.  The file mentioned that a werebear might get aggressive, especially if threatened; if there are any suspicious brawls or such from the new workers, that might be somewhere to start."


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2004)

Ugh, I'm going to have to make myself unpopular again... :\ 

Due to some time consuming RL issues with my university study and having a job landed on me, I'm going to be away from EN World until the 12th of June.  I'm really sorry about this folks, I know me taking another leave of absence only just a month after the last one is must be annoying


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2004)

_(*OoC:*  Right, I'm back   Feel free to carry on, and once I know where you're all heading I'll update.  Or, if you want/need a recap of what's happened so far, I can type one up for you.)_


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 23, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Do we want to go back to the hotel and hash things out a bit more? Or. maybe, we could drop by the sherrif's office, see if he has anything of note on any of the new factory workers. The file mentioned that a werebear might get aggressive, especially if threatened; if there are any suspicious brawls or such from the new workers, that might be somewhere to start."




Duante nods.  "I vote we go talk to the sherrif, now that we know there's been an influx in the population.  Like the lady says, maybe we'll get lucky and learn about an overtly aggressive, large, hairy factory worker who coincidentally disappears around the night of a full moon."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 23, 2004)

Lisa grins.  "And of course, _that's_ going to happen.  Still and all, probably the best place to start."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 27, 2004)

"Good idea in any case, though," says John admiringly.  "Right, let's go."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2004)

*February 29th, 2004. 10:01 AM. Bavington Keys Police Station.*

You make the short drive back to town in good time, and pull up outside the police station.  You're show through to Sheriff Barrington's office, and you find him slowly working his way through a sizeable pile of paperwork.  He looks up as you open the door and grins happily, pushing the stack of papers to one side.

"So, how can I help you folks?  Any news?"


_(*OoC:*  Does anyone know if Verbatim's still with us?  I'll remind him that we're running again.)_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 29, 2004)

Lisa smiles (slightly apologetically).  "We've got a bit of an idea of what we might be looking for.  We're guessing that our suspect may be one of the new factory workers.  A big range to look at, I admit, but we've got some ideas as to how to narrow it down."  She tells him what the Hoffman files and Rachel have given them as identifying marks.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 3, 2004)

"Sounds like it might be a lead.  Gives us a narrower field than the whole damn town, at any rate."  Sheriff Barrington replies, getting up from his desk and making his way over to a filing cabinet.  He spends thirty seconds or so digging around in the files in one draw, pulling three free.

"It ain't a factory, it's a research laboratory, or that's what it says here."  He taps his finger on a zoning permit.  "Organica Technologies, and they've hardly employed anyone local.  I guess we haven't got enough college grads for them."  He shugs.

"As for the new folks, so far only one of 'em had a run in with the law.  Ted Cooper, brought in drunk and disorderly three weeks ago.  Didn't come quietly, either..."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 4, 2004)

"No?" Lisa asks, her left eyebrow raising.  "Was anyone injured?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 7, 2004)

"Well, he didn't take too kindly to being fired, and then he saw his boss in a bar.  Things got a little ugly, and he gave Deputy Howard a pretty solid ding to the head when he stepped in.  Fortunately that boy's got a skull made out of concrete or somesuch, and it didn't do any real damage."  Sheriff Barrington grins at his last statement.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 7, 2004)

"What'd he get fired for?  And on another note, what kind of research are they doing over there?  'Organica Technologies' sounds rather vague."


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 7, 2004)

"And do you know if Cooper is still in town?"  Daunte threw in.  "I mean, as an out-of-towner who lost his job, it could be that he went back where he came from."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2004)

"Not sure what he got fired for.  I'll have a look."  Sheriff Barrington thumbs through the file.  "As for Organica Technologies, I think they do some kind of biotech stuff, or something like that.  There were a few protests about GM crops when they set up here.

"Ted Cooper's still in town.  He has to check in here every week, part of his parole.  Just bare with me a moment."  He goes over to the door, opens it, and calls out.

"Hey, Will, when did Ted Cooper come in last? ...  OK, thanks."  He closes the door again.

"Checked in three days ago.  Annnd..."  Barrington runs his finger down the page in front of him.  "Got it...  He was fired for drinking on duty."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 12, 2004)

"Maybe I'm just being suspicious, but might there be a chance that Organica's research has something to do with the attacks here?  It might not be coincidental that a biotech company is on location when an undeniably biological problem crops up.  We might want to talk to Mr. Cooper about what was happening in the labs, not just his dispute.

Of course, we'd need a plausible reason to get him to talk about it, especially if he signed an NDA.  Has there been any media attention about this facility, or Organica in general, that you've heard, Sherrif?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 14, 2004)

[ooc: Sorry for the absence guys....]

As the sheriff takes the file from the stack around him, Caleb tries to see the picture of the man, as well as the home address listed.

"Perhaps our first meeting should be an informal one because if he has a taste for the sauce, it might not be to hard to get him to open up after a few drinks, especially if we are the ones paying for it."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 18, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Maybe I'm just being suspicious, but might there be a chance that Organica's research has something to do with the attacks here?  It might not be coincidental that a biotech company is on location when an undeniably biological problem crops up.  We might want to talk to Mr. Cooper about what was happening in the labs, not just his dispute.



"Don't know if Organica is involved.  Biology isn't really something I know much about."  Sheriff Barrington shrugs.  "It could be, I guess, but I though you were looking for a werebear.  Aren't they a bit more, y'know, spooky than sciency?"




			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Of course, we'd need a plausible reason to get him to talk about it, especially if he signed an NDA.  Has there been any media attention about this facility, or Organica in general, that you've heard, Sherrif?"



"I'd imagine so.  It's normally pretty quiet around these parts, so things like demonstrations tend to get reported."  Sheriff Barrington says.

"But if you want to find out about that, I'd suggest you drop by the Telegraph offices.  That's the local newspaper.  Tell them I sent you, and they'll help you out on the media side of things."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 18, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Don't know if Organica is involved.  Biology isn't really something I know much about."  Sheriff Barrington shrugs.  "It could be, I guess, but I though you were looking for a werebear.  Aren't they a bit more, y'know, spooky than sciency?"




"I'm not sure that there's quite that much distinction.  Oh, there are certainly things far beyond what our science can explain at the moment, but I can easily imagine a biotech company trying to find a biological explanation for therianthropy, if only for the commercial applications."


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 19, 2004)

"So now we've got a couple of leads," Daunte summarizes, mostly to himself.  "Why don't we head down to the Telegraph, see what we can find out there.  I think it's usually better to head into a situation with as much knowledge as we can, so my preference is that we go there before we talk to Cooper.  Unlikely he's going anywhere, and I don't think we're time-critical yet," he reasons.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 19, 2004)

"Next full moon is the 6th.  That's less than a week we've got before we break out the heavy stuff and go hunting.  Still, though, you're probably right that we should go to the Telegraph first.  Same cover story?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 19, 2004)

Nodding his head in agreement with the plan to go to the paper and investigate, Caleb was glad that for once time was on their side slightly.

"Visiting the paper as concerned animal control officers should be fine, especially if we seem only to be wanting to visit for the sake of gathering information."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2004)

*February 29th, 2004. 10:26 AM. The Bavington Telegraph offices.*

You head back out to the van and make the short drive to the Bavington Telegraph.  It's offices are not large, sited in a small building on an industrial estate about five minutes outside of the town center.  The interior is comfortably furnished however, with several lounge chairs laid out around a waiting area.  The woman behind the desk holds up her hand to let you know she's noticed your arrival, then carries on typing.  A few moments later she double clicks something on the screen and looks up.

"Hi, can I help?"  She asks.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 21, 2004)

"Yes, we're with Animal Control, and we were hoping to see what you've written about the recent attacks?  A little exchange of information?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

"Oh right, we'd heard you'd arrived."  The woman stands up from behind the desk and opens the door leading through to another office.

"Gordon, the people from Animal Control are here.  Can you come talk with them?"  There a muffled reply from within the room, and the receptionist smiles.  She pulls the door to again, and comes back over to you.

"Gordon will be with you in a minute, he's just having breakfast.  But I'm sure in your line of work you don't need telling anything about weird meal times."  She walks round and sits on the front edge of the desk.

"So, you found our killer yet?  Is it a bear?  Hey, maybe you could give us an interview.  It'd be front page stuff, I'm sure.  Oh, I'm Holly, by the way."


_(*OoC:*  I'm going to try something different here.  From now on with NPCs, I'll attach a photo of them (or rather, the actor "playing" them) in the first in which they appear.  I'll post pics of the NPCs already introduced so far in the OoC thread over the next few days.  Below is a picture of Holly.)_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 22, 2004)

"Lisa.  I'm afraid we haven't found the animal yet, though I feel we can safely say it's a bear of some kind.  I'd rather wait until everything's wrapped up before we do any interviews; helps keep my foot and mouth safely separated."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 26, 2004)

"Fair enough, but you can't blame a girl for asking."  Holly grins.  "Weird that we've got a bear down here.  If it'd had been a 'gator, then no problem, but a bear?  Isn't the Keys a bit outside bearville?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 26, 2004)

"That's why we're here.  Bears don't live anywhere near here, especially the sort of grizzlies that might maul a human, and they don't tend to wander very far.  Not only are the locals not trained for this sort of thing, but we're also interested in fnding out how it got here."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 8, 2004)

Holly nods in agreement.

"Well, once you know why and how, let us know and give us the details.  There isn't really enough excitment around here."

"OK Holly, stop pestering the nice people, and give them room to breathe."  A male voice says in a joking tone.  Turning, you see a middle-aged man standing in the doorway through to the other office.  He smiles broadly at you all.

"Animal Control?  Come right through."  He gestures towards his office.  "So, how can I help you?  Sorry, this is going to be a bit of a rush, I've got a meeting in..."  He glances down at his watch.  "Twenty-three minutes."

He heads into his office, only to pause half-way across the room.

"Sorry, haven't indroduced myself, have I?  Gordon Holst, editor of the Bavington Telegraph."


_(*OoC:* Attached below is a picture of Gordon.)_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 8, 2004)

"Lisa Taylor; pleased to meet you.  We wanted to see what you'd found so far; our initial report was kind of sketchy.  Also, if there's anything we can tell you off the record, just ask; I'm afraid for liability issues we can't do an interview until we've wrapped everything up here, but that doesn't rule out a friendly chat."


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 11, 2004)

Daunte holds out a hand.  "Daunte Spinks," he says in way of greeting, and follows Gordon and Lisa toward the office.  "So, what have you guys got on the bear maulings?"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

_(*OoC:*  I'm going to call a pause to this game until Thomas Hobbes gets back.  We're down to two PCs since Verbatim's RL commitments required him to drop from the game, and we're not at a great point to bring new characters into the story.  Sorry )_


----------

